# N.B.A



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

*im back after a small vacation my brothers, haters and fans

missed my brother @TheSavior that sent me letters while i was locked up, shoutout to him and the other part of N.B.A gang

a big fuck you to @Lev Peshkov, cuckpov to the turk cuckroach @balding17yomanletcel @xefo69 the number 1 one dog in the hyena clan and some other dogs i dont remember keep barking I only get stronger with your hate. keep hatin you know who rules this shit hated by many confronted by NONE




*


----------



## Danish_Retard (Oct 28, 2020)

dn care + dn read


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> dn care + dn read


*You read every word you Nordic cuck*


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

dn care + dn rd + kys


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 28, 2020)

you are words on screen son, just words on screen


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


>



push it to the limit !


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

shoutout to fellow bro @Warlow


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 28, 2020)

Elab


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> shoutout to fellow bro @Warlow


Warlow is claimed by us unfortunately for you


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Elab


Jfl have u been under a rock or what


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Warlow is claimed by us unfortunately


let him speak up


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Jfl have u been under a rock or what


Reincarnation


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> let him speak up


He knows the correct answer


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Warlow is claimed by us unfortunately for you


I belong to the nation of truecels bb


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> I belong to the nation of truecels bb


*Nation of truecels*
Population: 2
Inhabitants: @Warlow @lifestyle21873


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *Nation of truecels*
> Population: 2
> Inhabitants: @Warlow @lifestyle21873


'Lmfao you switched up so fast you little bitch


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> 'Lmfao you switched up so fast you little bitch


Switched up?

You say that as if I was ever friends with you, jfl if you got that impression


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Switched up?
> 
> You say that as if I was ever friends with you, jfl if you got that impression


you fucking low IQ retard


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Reminder:





You look more like these guys than they look like themselves


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> *Nation of truecels*
> Population: 2
> Inhabitants: @Warlow @lifestyle21873


nation of truecels
population: 2
inhabitants: @Warlow @xefo69 
🤪🤪


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> nation of truecels
> population: 2
> inhabitants: @Warlow @xefo69
> 🤪🤪





xefo69 said:


> dn care + dn rd + kys


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Show ur face if u have balls


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm kinda disappointed I didn't get a fuck you. I've neglected my duty of annoying you.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> I'm kinda disappointed I didn't get a fuck you. I've neglected my duty of annoying you.


*you are irrelevant to this forum go back to the stormfront cuck forum*


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

nation of truecels
population: 1
inhabitans: @xefo69 
😉😉


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

ok time to reply

over for u tho ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ok time to reply
> 
> over for u tho ded srs


*it looks like a gay alien helmet head is trying to communicate with unknown language*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


>



best rapper


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *you are irrelevant to this forum go back to the stormfront cuck forum*


I don't want to go to stormfront. They're freaks obsessed with bbc porn. I don't hate any minority, I just don't want them to my backyard.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *it looks like a gay alien helmet head is trying to communicate with unknown language*


hahahaha funny because i have a bad haruct

i can change my hair but you'll never be anything but a sandnigger


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> I don't want to go to stormfront. They're freaks obsessed with bbc porn. I don't hate any minority, I just don't want them to my backyard.


if u dont have a problem with me or my race then i dont have any problems with you


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> hahahaha funny because i have a bad haruct
> 
> i can change my hair but you'll never be anything but a sandnigger


*keep coping cumskin*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> if u dont have a problem with me or my race then i dont have any problems with you


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *it looks like a gay alien helmet head is trying to communicate with unknown language*









https://looksmax.org/threads/rate.196947/


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767047


*you have no right to speak about race, you embarass every russian dmitri gangbanger out there*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 767050
> 
> 
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate.196947/


*Rent free you looked through every one of my 74161 posts*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *you have no right to speak about race, you embarass every russian dmitri gangbanger out there*


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *Rent free you looked through every one of my 74161 posts*


watch your tone when you speak to me you longheaded freak


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> watch your tone when you speak to me you longheaded freak


*What you gonna do you submissive loyal dog *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> watch your tone when you speak to me you longheaded freak








him


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *What you gonna do you submissive loyal dog *


incoming 'muh drop your addy'


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> watch your tone when you speak to me you longheaded freak


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> incoming 'muh drop your addy'


*You the one that told me to watch my tone you Bitch *


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *You the one that told me to watch my tone you Bitch *


me and you both know IRL i'd fold your 5'6 faggot ass


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> me and you both know IRL i'd fold your 5'6 faggot ass


*tales from the dog basement*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *You the one that told me to watch my tone you Bitch *


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *tales from the dog basement*








me and your mother in my basement, take the dog pill


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *tales from the dog basement*


6'2 + 6ft vs 5'6


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> View attachment 767085


hahhahahaahahahahah


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> if u dont have a problem with me or my race then i dont have any problems with you





lifestyle21873 said:


> *keep coping cumskin*


You talk like this, but then on the other moment you're calling whites cumskins. You're a hypocrite. Most people aren't born racist, but let's say I bark at a African man's face and call him names for long enough, you bet he's gonna be racist as fuck. So why do you do the same to white people? Nationalism and racism is moonrocketing in Europe, because of bad experiences.
Remember the golden rule, treat others like you want to be treated. If you treat us white people with respect, you can expect the same. There'll always be small amount of retards who hate you no matter what, but that applies to the general public. How many white people do you see hating on asians? Not many. Why? Because they treat us with the same respect we treat them.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> You talk like this, but then on the other moment you're calling whites cumskins. You're a hypocrite. Most people aren't born racist, but let's say I bark at a African man's face and call him names for long enough, you bet he's gonna be racist as fuck. So why do you do the same to white people? Nationalism and racism is moonrocketing in Europe, because of bad experiences.
> Remember the golden rule, treat others like you want to be treated. If you treat us white people with respect, you can expect the same. There'll all be some retards who hate you no matter what, but that applies to the general public. How many white people do you see hating on asians? Not many. Why? Because they treat us with the same respect we treat them.



He called me sand nigger what the fuck do u want me to do ? 

i didnt say anything to U


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> He called me sand nigger what the fuck do u want me to do ?
> 
> i didnt say anything to U


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767093


Lmao this shit is peak comedy


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> You talk like this, but then on the other moment you're calling whites cumskins. You're a hypocrite. Most people aren't born racist, but let's say I bark at a African man's face and call him names for long enough, you bet he's gonna be racist as fuck. So why do you do the same to white people? Nationalism and racism is moonrocketing in Europe, because of bad experiences.
> Remember the golden rule, treat others like you want to be treated. If you treat us white people with respect, you can expect the same. There'll always be small amount of retards who hate you no matter what, but that applies to the general public. How many white people do you see hating on asians? Not many. Why? Because they treat us with the same respect we treat them.



Stfu bigcuck you stinky slum dog you and @Lev Peshkov are my slaves.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> He called me sand nigger what the fuck do u want me to do ?
> 
> i didnt say anything to U


Oh, didn't notice. Nvm then.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Oh, didn't notice. Nvm then.


dotn involve urself with this

ur my bro i dont want to get u into an unneccssary beef with this backgroudn character


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stfu bigcuck you stinky slum dog you and @Lev Peshkov are my slaves.


Keep coping. Your future wife will be my slave. Sex slave, that is.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

@lifestyle21873 when he realised he was unbanned





@lifestyle21873 when he creates a post trying to bully





@lifestyle21873 when he gets bullied on his own thread


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> He called me sand nigger what the fuck do u want me to do ?
> 
> i didnt say anything to U


Stormfag forum they defend any white person even if they’re wrong


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> @lifestyle21873 when he realised he was unbanned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny how noone wasnts him to stay here


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Keep coping. Your future wife will be my slave. Sex slave, that is.
> View attachment 767102


if u have a problem with saivor then u have a problem with me too, you can stay out of it but dont protect cuckpov


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stormfag forum they defend any white person even if they’re wrong


ur black and hes sand nigger

thats enough of a reason for us not to be "wrong"


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> if u have a problem with saivor then u have a problem with me too, you can stay out of it but dont protect cuckpov


cuckpov

brootal iq pill


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Keep coping. Your future wife will be my slave. Sex slave, that is.
> View attachment 767102


Lmfao at the cope. How many white women get dicked down by black men compared to how many cum skin men fuck black women jfl.


----------



## PYT (Oct 28, 2020)

yessiiiiirrr


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

im in middle of league game othewrwise i would respond


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> im in middle of league game othewrwise i would respond


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stormfag forum they defend any white person even if they’re wrong


Shut up childbeater. Your opinion means this much to me


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Shut up childbeater. Your opinion means this much to me


stfu you fucking cucked cum brain


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Shut up childbeater. Your opinion means this much to me












liufestyle and the saviour trying to make us angry like


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Lmfao at the cope. How many white women get dicked down by black men compared to how many cum skin men fuck black women jfl.


The quality is what matters. You think I give 2 fucks about a black man dicking down some obese femcel? It's prime pussy or nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Shut up childbeater. Your opinion means this much to me


Ohh bigcuck you’re now only resorting to petty insults. Just like how foids resort to insults when they’re losing the argument. Now shut up you slum dog and be humble


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> The quality is what matters. You think I give 2 fucks about a black man dicking down some obese femcel? It's prime pussy or nothing.
> View attachment 767120


tbh


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ohh bigcuck you’re now only resorting to petty insults. Just like how foids resort to insults when they’re losing the argument. Now shut up you slum dog and be humble


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> stfu you fucking cucked cum brain


You stfu. We all know what you sandcels are compensating with that angry behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> The quality is what matters. You think I give 2 fucks about a black man dicking down some obese femcel? It's prime pussy or nothing.
> View attachment 767120


The cope. You dumbass i see hot white blonde chicks all the time with black men that’s why your race are calling white women traitors


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> The cope. You dumbass i see hot white blonde chicks all the time with black men that’s why your race are calling white women traitors


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Lmfao at the cope. How many white women get dicked down by black men compared to how many cum skin men fuck black women jfl.


No one wants to fuck your disgusting women + Never seen a black guy with a non-fat white girl + How many white girls you piped faggot?


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ohh bigcuck you’re now only resorting to petty insults. Just like how foids resort to insults when they’re losing the argument. Now shut up you slum dog and be humble


>Complains about using insults
>uses insults himself

We have a real Einstein over here. Mirin' somali rocket scientist IQ


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> >Complains about using insults
> >uses insults himself
> 
> We have a real Einstein over here. Mirin' somali rocket scientist IQ








the engineer


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> >Complains about using insults
> >uses insults himself
> 
> We have a real Einstein over here. Mirin' somali rocket scientist IQ


Your whole argument was using insults are you that dense?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Your whole argument was using insults are you that dense?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> No one wants to fuck your disgusting women + Never seen a black guy with a non-fat white girl + How many white girls you piped faggot?


Cum brains barking, 4v2 you fucking coward pussies


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Cum brains barking, 4v2 you fucking coward pussies


Not our fault you got no friends

+

You wish you were white


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Cum brains barking, 4v2 you fucking coward pussies


imagine ignoreing me becasue ur butthurt jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> The cope. You dumbass i see hot white blonde chicks all the time with black men that’s why your race are calling white women traitors


Oh yeah? And why haven't you, a 6'4 black man been able to replicate that success? You see shit like that like 1/250 couples. It's so rare, but it keeps your hopes up, so you'll be sure to remember when you see a outlier like that. It's like ugly guy seeing ugly man with hot chick once, and him clinging on to that one straw of hope his whole life.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> No one wants to fuck your disgusting women + Never seen a black guy with a non-fat white girl + How many white girls you piped faggot?


You fucking dumbass that’s your opinion your cumskin imagine thinking your opinions are fax. Funny how it’s 4v2 you cumskins are always confident in groups only jfl bunch of cowards.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> imagine ignoreing me becasue ur butthurt jfl
> 
> View attachment 767144


im in a fucking league match you braindead gay alien head


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Oh yeah? And why haven't you, a 6'4 black man been able to replicate that success? You see shit like that like 1/250 couples. It's so rare, but it keeps your hopes up, so you'll be sure to remember when you see a outlier like that. It's like ugly guy seeing ugly man with hot chick once, and him clinging on to that one straw of hope his whole life.


Ayo @Shrek2OnDvD @Toodlydood look at this dumbass I already said to him i’m a muslim but his peanut sized brain can’t comprehend it.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> You fucking dumbass that’s your opinion your cumskin imagine thinking your opinions are fax. Funny how it’s 4v2 you cumskins are always confident in groups only jfl bunch of cowards.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> You fucking dumbass that’s your opinion your cumskin imagine thinking your opinions are fax. Funny how it’s 4v2 you cumskins are always confident in groups only jfl bunch of cowards.


LOL. It's you ethnics who are exactly like that. White men hold confidence even when they're alone, but ethnics will always bark as a crew, then when you see one of them alone, they'll walk with eyes to the ground and a hood over their head.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> im in a fucking league match you braindead gay alien head


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> You fucking dumbass that’s your opinion your cumskin imagine thinking your opinions are fax. Funny how it’s 4v2 you cumskins are always confident in groups only jfl bunch of cowards.


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Is your inhib this high?

How does fucking confidence even come into your head here.... It's literally a fucking forum jfl at needing confidence to do anything on the web

Jfl at you having confidence issues on the fucking internet


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> LOL. It's you ethnics who are exactly like that. White men hold confidence even when they're alone, but ethnics will always bark as a crew, then when you see one of them alone, they'll walk with eyes to the ground and a hood over their head.


Yeah that’s why your 4v2 rn such a proud race jfllll
     
Just nize it and stop going against your own words.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Yeah that’s why your 4v2 rn such a proud race jfllll
> 
> Just nize it and stop going against your own words.


it started with jsut xefo

u managed to piss off me and bigbicepts

also 4 ?

nigger cant count JFL


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Is your inhib this high?
> 
> ...


No dumbass who even talked about confidence you dimwit?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Is your inhib this high?
> 
> ...


you wouldnt do shit IRL, you wouldnt say nigger to black people or anything. any time you walk by an ethnic you look into the ground you submuissive bitch. you only gang up here cuz u know we would rape every single one of you IRL


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Yeah that’s why your 4v2 rn such a proud race jfllll
> 
> Just nize it and stop going against your own words.


As far as I'm concerned, I'm 1v1 with you. We can go to pms if multitasking is too hard for you.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> it started with jsut xefo
> 
> u managed to piss off me and bigbicepts
> 
> ...


There was one more person you dumbass


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> As far as I'm concerned, I'm 1v1 with you. We can go to pms if multitasking is too hard for you.


and there is only 3 of us


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> You fucking dumbass that’s your opinion your cumskin imagine thinking your opinions are fax. Funny how it’s 4v2 you cumskins are always *confident* in groups only jfl bunch of cowards.





TheSavior said:


> No dumbass who even talked about confidence you dimwit?


Inject IQ, while you're at it inject some T too you fag


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> and there is only 3 of us
> 
> View attachment 767168


Keep barking you loud mouthed faggot


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you wouldnt do shit IRL, you wouldnt say nigger to black people or anything. any time you walk by an ethnic you look into the ground you submuissive bitch. you only gang up here cuz u know we would rape every single one of you IRL


I swear this is him irl


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Inject IQ, while you're at it inject some T too you fag


Do you know what context is. Fucking pussy wouldn’t do shit to me irl.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Do you know what context is?


don't even attempt to talk down to me when you've already displayed your IQ as sub 80


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Keep barking you loud mouthed faggot


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you wouldnt do shit IRL, you wouldnt say nigger to black people or anything. any time you walk by an ethnic you look into the ground you submuissive bitch. you only gang up here cuz u know we would rape every single one of you IRL


And you won't call whites cumskins irl. It's only when you get argumentative, you will start calling people names, otherwise you're a fucking retard. People who are looking for a fight 24/7 are the ones who have their teeth knocked out by the end of the night. I would never just call some black or sandcel nigger randomly, in my own personal life I've met nothing but nice ethnics, so why would I start some beef with them? But make no mistake, if any guy starts straight up disrespecting me or my friends, of course I'll get mad.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> And you won't call whites cumskins irl. It's only when you get argumentative, you will start calling people names, otherwise you're a fucking retard. People who are looking for a fight 24/7 are the ones who have their teeth knocked out by the end of the night. I would never just call some black or sandcel nigger randomly, in my own personal life I've met nothing but nice ethnics, so why would I start some beef with them? But make no mistake, if any guy starts straight up disrespecting me or my friends, of course I'll get mad.








reminder this is him


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> don't even attempt to talk down to me when you've already displayed your IQ as sub 80







I guess your is 0- iq because yo don’t understand what context is. Man got dropped on the head as little


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> And you won't call whites cumskins irl. It's only when you get argumentative, you will start calling people names, otherwise you're a fucking retard. People who are looking for a fight 24/7 are the ones who have their teeth knocked out by the end of the night. I would never just call some black or sandcel nigger randomly, in my own personal life I've met nothing but nice ethnics, so why would I start some beef with them? But make no mistake, if any guy starts straight up disrespecting me or my friends, of course I'll get mad.


maybe you wouldnt but your other two retards keep saying shit. of course i dont go around saying cumskin IRL, but the way you talk on the internet i except you to be gangsters IRL meanwhile you are all nerds talking shit about ethnics


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767194
> 
> I guess your is 0- iq because yo don’t understand what context is


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767194
> 
> I guess your is 0- iq because yo don’t understand what context is. Man got dropped on the head as little


Clearly you don't as you're using context in the wrong context


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767209


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> maybe you wouldnt but your other two retards keep saying shit. of course i dont go around saying cumskin IRL, but the way you talk on the internet i except you to be gangsters IRL meanwhile you are all nerds talking shit about ethnics


Lol well that's just how it is. This forum is 99% about trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Clearly you don't as you're using context in the wrong context
> 
> View attachment 767217







Srsly your not even worth arguing with. I feel sorry for your whore mother for birthing such a retard.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Clearly you don't as you're using context in the wrong context
> 
> View attachment 767217








@lifestyle21873 @TheSavior 

most recent photo together


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Lol well that's just how it is. This forum is 99% about trolling.


you werent even in this beef, u attacked me when i defended myself against ur cuck friends. you have nothing to do here


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767228
> 
> 
> @lifestyle21873 @TheSavior
> ...


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767222
> 
> Srsly your not even worth arguing with. I feel sorry for your whore mother for birthing such a retard.


Ignorance truly is bliss...


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you werent even in this beef, u attacked me when i defended myself against ur cuck friends. you have nothing to do here


Bigcuck likes sucking other white forum members off. Don’t worry he’s just a dog like that


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you werent even in this beef, u attacked me when i defended myself against ur cuck friends. you have nothing to do here


No. I pointed out your hypocrisy, when you said ''don't insult my people, and I won't insult your people.'' and on other comment you're already calling people cumskins. Then you got mad.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Bigcuck likes sucking other white forum members off. Don’t worry he’s just a dog like that


cum skin army BRO


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> No. I pointed out your hypocrisy, when you said ''don't insult my people, and I won't insult your people.'' and on other comment you're already calling people cumskins. Then you got mad.


i didnt say it out out nowhere you fking idiot


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Bigcuck likes sucking other white forum members off. Don’t worry he’s just a dog like that


And even if I did, you love sucking off forum ethnics. Is there any difference between us, then? You're black version of me.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> cum skin army BRO


“Muh white race Superior you ethnic subhumans”
That’s every white cunt on this forum


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> And even if I did, you love sucking off forum ethnics. Is there any difference between us, then? You're black version of me.


*keep coping you fucking whore, you attacked savior first not the other way around*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767228
> 
> 
> @lifestyle21873 @TheSavior
> ...


reminder your one of the 5 biggest subhumans on this forum


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lol they are beaten adn wimpering dogs


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> “Muh white race Superior you ethnic subhumans”
> That’s every white cunt on this forum


The white superiority movement on this forum is actually pushed by ethnics who are self aware, unlike both of you copers


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> And even if I did, you love sucking off forum ethnics. Is there any difference between us, then? You're black version of me.


Don’t ever say i’m like u again. Disgusting.....


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> reminder your one of the 5 biggest subhumans on this forum


mogs you to oblvion







ik id beat ur ass

low fwhr and small height

both indicators of fight success you have neither

stop ur coping


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> The white superiority movement on this forum is actually pushed by ethnics who are self aware, unlike both of you copers


No race for your and cuckpovs face


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> mogs you to oblvion
> 
> View attachment 767250


U dont mog shit you subhuman


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> lol they are beaten adn wimpering dogs
> View attachment 767247


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> The white superiority movement on this forum is actually pushed by ethnics who are self aware, unlike both of you copers


Lmfao your white superiority lead you to this forum. Imagine coping so much on a incel forum. Literally hang yourself. If whites are “superior” you literally the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> No race for your and cuckpovs face


mog u to oblivion and im still ugly

so what are you ugly sand nigger


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Lmfao your* white superiority* lead you to this forum. Imagine coping so much on a incel forum. Literally hang yourself


Thank you for admitting whites are superior.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Thank you for admitting whites are superior.


Jfl you are so braindead never call anyone low IQ again


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 767259


Im not even from iraq you dumb nordic cuck


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Jfl you are so braindead never call anyone low IQ again








reminder you dont surpass an iq of 100


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Thank you for admitting whites are superior.


@lifestyle21873 lets not argue with this retard so pointlessly stupid.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Jfl you are so braindead never call anyone low IQ again


Ignorance is bliss


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767266
> 
> 
> reminder you dont surpass an iq of 100


This whole forum can testify that you are one of the most lowest IQ users here and im being objective


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Ignorance is bliss









submission now


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> @lifestyle21873 lets not argue with this retard so pointlessly stupid.


Yeah, sometimes it's just good to quit while you still have the crumbs of your self-respect left. He's owning you hard.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> @lifestyle21873 leta not argue with this retard so pointlessly stupid.


I have raped you in every single discussion we have had on this post, nice job backing down.

Gotta ask your boss first though if you can stop barking at me


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, sometimes it's just good to quit while you still have the crumbs of your self-respect left. He's owning you hard.


*We both know what would happen in a irl fight between us and your army, you are untoucahble on the internet thats why u loud mouthed*


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I have raped you in every single discussion we have had on this post, nice job backing down.
> 
> Gotta ask your boss first though if you can stop barking at me


No dumbass just don’t want to waste energy on a dumbass like you i would much rather want to argue with someone with a little bit more braincels like @BigBiceps


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *We both know what would happen in a irl fight between us and your army, you are untoucahble on the internet thats why u loud mouthed*


6'0 + 6'2 + 6'5 vs 5'6


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *We both know what would happen in a irl fight between us and your army, you are untoucahble on the internet thats why u loud mouthed*


*ye wed beat you to death 

6ft 6ft2

5'6


reminder *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> 6'0 + 6'2 + 6'5 vs 5'6


ye ye bro pray to god i dont see any of you Irl


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, sometimes it's just good to quit while you still have the crumbs of your self-respect left. He's owning you hard.


No he didn’t Loooool. He’s so shit at this. You guys just have the numbers


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ye ye bro pray to god i dont see any of you Irl


I wouldn't even notice your short statue so you would get the surprise attack. Regardless, the fight would go the same way the forum argument is going right now


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ye ye bro pray to god i dont see any of you Irl







@Lev Peshkov @BigBiceps


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> No he didn’t Loooool. He’s so shit at this. You guys just have the numbers


caging at how subhuman u are


u are here acting liek chad

i have accepted my failos adn know i am ugly

while ur coping tho

its funny

reminder this is an incel forum not the best place to brag about how good looking you are

untermensch


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I wouldn't even notice your short statue so you would get the surprise attack. Regardless, the fight would go the same way the forum argument is going right now


*Lmao *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767277
> 
> @Lev Peshkov @BigBiceps


id crush ur skull with my hands


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> No he didn’t Loooool. He’s so shit at this. You guys just have the numbers


BWC mogs once again. It's over for you.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> id crush ur skull with my hands


you are the biggest bitch IRL you have never in ur life been in a fight what can u do?


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> id crush ur skull with my hands


     
You wouldn’t do shit you gay looking piece of shit..


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *No*


i mog ur IQ @lifestyle21873 

this is from a chad

this chad is also 5'7 adn would beat ur ass 






absolute high t mogger


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> id crush ur skull with my hands


Live footage of @Lev Peshkov crushing @TheSaviors skull


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you are the biggest bitch IRL you have never in ur life been in a fight what can u do?


i live in SPB 

i have been fighting sicne i was 9


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> You wouldn’t do shit you gay looking piece of shit..


he would walk past while looking at the ground, go straight into looksmax and say ''muh nigger''


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he would walk past while looking at the ground, go straight into looksmax and say ''muh nigger''


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i live in SPB
> 
> i have been fighting sicne i was 9


every russian would rape you IRL stop with this bullshit, ive seen real russians IRL and you embarass them so hard


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> a big fuck you to @Lev Peshkov, cuckpov to the turk cuckroach


Why do you hate Lev?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> every russian would rape you IRL stop with this bullshit, ive seen real russians IRL and you embarass them so hard


keep coping buddy boyo

i have onlly been beaten once or twice in a fight and it was grown ass men that hiegh tmogged me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Why do you hate Lev?


becasue i mog him 






him btw


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Why do you hate Lev?


why u picking sides when u dont even know what this is a about? go back to the audidenice you fking idiot


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> why u picking sides when u dont even know what this is a about? go back to the audidenice you fking idiot


becasue he can already see whos fuckign right uabomination


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> why u picking sides when u dont even know what this is a about? go back to the audidenice you fking idiot


Just curious


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Live footage of @Lev Peshkov crushing @TheSaviors skull



BBC taking your women again


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

This thread summarized


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> becasue he can already see whos fuckign right uabomination


lets talk about how you were the one that doxxed me first but yet i am the bad guy jfl at you faggot looking ass


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> BBC taking your women again



lev cuckpov can beat him in a fight he just doesnt wanna get stabbed bro


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> lev cuckpov can beat him in a fight he just doesnt wanna get stabbed bro


“I CAN CRUSH HIS SKULL” JUST HIM WAIT


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> “I CAN CRUSH HIS SKULL” JUST HIM WAIT


''try me bro'' i would crush muhhhhh


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 28, 2020)

*DO YOU GUYS HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO THAN ARGUING ON A LOOKSMAX FORUM JFL  Hit the fukken gym and looksmax*


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> BBC taking your women again



Exception not the rule

Once again I shall ask this, how many white bitches have you piped

Exactly Zero

Stop coping through the eyes of another negroid


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO THAN ARGUING ON A LOOKSMAX FORUM JFL  Hit the fukken gym and looksmax*


*cope you are my bro but dont choose sides here*


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Exception not the rule
> 
> Once again I shall ask this, how many white bitches have you piped
> 
> ...


and how many black women have u fucked ?


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i mog ur IQ @lifestyle21873
> 
> this is from a chad
> 
> ...










Iam even higher T now


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> and how many black women have u fucked ?


1

Literally lost my virginity to some black whore that was begging for my white cock lmfao

Ded srs btw


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> lets talk about how you were the one that doxxed me first but yet i am the bad guy jfl at you faggot looking ass


i didnt dox u at all tho....


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Exception not the rule
> 
> Once again I shall ask this, how many white bitches have you piped
> 
> ...


Please get help immediately you have brain damage.....


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> View attachment 767307
> View attachment 767314
> 
> Iam even higher T now


bro i got nothing personal against U so dont start shit with me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> View attachment 767307
> View attachment 767314
> 
> Iam even higher T now


absolute mogger


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> 1
> 
> Literally lost my virginity to some black whore that was begging for my white cock lmfao
> 
> Ded srs btw


How convenient

stop larping u subhuman


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> lets talk about how you were the one that doxxed me first but yet i am the bad guy jfl at you faggot looking ass


How did you even doxxed Lev?


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> and how many black women have u fucked ?


For me it's 1400 during my little vacation. Too bad they wrote my nationality wrong, I clearly said Finnish, not French.








I slept with 1,400 girls, impregnated 600 in 6 African countries, French tourist recounts


Simon Ateba, Washington D.C. (TodayNewsAfrica) A French tourist has admitted impregnating more than 600 women in six African countries within




www.sunnewsonline.com


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Please get help immediately you have brain damage.


Once again coming in with ad homiem, you know I’m right


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Exception not the rule
> 
> Once again I shall ask this, how many white bitches have you piped
> 
> ...


your entire argument is based on fucking tiktokts, if you wanna link every tiktok liking black guys and the other way around we would be stuck here til next year you dumb cumskin internet warrior


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro i got nothing personal against U so dont start shit with me


"nothing personal"

this is what u think u look like 






irl


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Once again coming in with ad homiem, you know I’m right


Nah you’re irrelevant i ain’t got time for pests like you.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> How convenient
> 
> stop larping u subhuman


I’m being 100% srs jfl


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro i got nothing personal against U so dont start shit with me


Bro we are cool
Iam just curious why you guys are arguing 
Like this entire thread is a 6 pages of you two arguing


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> "nothing personal"
> 
> this is what u think u look like
> 
> ...


Bro i gotta call area 51 and let them know their alien escaped


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Bro we are cool
> Iam just curious why you guys are arguing
> Like this entire thread is a 6 pages of you two arguing


it started a long time ago


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

this thread is a masterclass in the general delusions of looksmax.me members, "Muh pure white race is unmoggable" "ethnics are cucking white men for their stacies" 
jfl subhumans congregating over incel wars while chads and tyrones are fucking, especially shocked at you @BigBiceps but it is what it is.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> your entire argument is based on fucking tiktokts, if you wanna link every tiktok liking black guys and the other way around we would be stuck here til next year you dumb cumskin internet warrior


I haven’t linked a single tiktok, you’re boyfriend did jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> How convenient
> 
> stop larping u subhuman


he has ded srs u fuckign subhuman untermensch sand nigger waste of human matter
i will literally kill you ina f giht adn you know it

youre just acting tough now as youre hiding behind your screen

when u see what an irl 6ft adn 6ft2 is compared to you you will be all submissive i guaruntee


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> this thread is a masterclass in the general delusions of looksmax.me members, "Muh pure white race is unmoggable" "ethnics are cucking white men for their stacies"
> jfl subhumans congregating over incel wars while chads and tyrones are fucking, especially shocked at you @BigBiceps but it is what it is.


reminder me and @TheSavior didnt start race shit, it was big cuck once again. he doesnt get tired of saying same shit


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> How did you even doxxed Lev?


i trsuted him and he leaked my pics


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> he has ded srs u fuckign subhuman untermensch sand nigger waste of human matter
> i will literally kill you ina f giht adn you know it
> 
> youre just acting tough now as youre hiding behind your screen
> ...


i would literally bury you bro i swear on my grave you wouldnt survive


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> this thread is a masterclass in the general delusions of looksmax.me members, "Muh pure white race is unmoggable" "ethnics are cucking white men for their stacies"
> jfl subhumans congregating over incel wars while chads and tyrones are fucking, especially shocked at you @BigBiceps but it is what it is.


Keep coping, son. BFC (big finnish cock) mogs.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Nah you’re irrelevant i ain’t got time for pests like you.


Jfl at you suddenly endihg your responses in full stops after I insult your IQ as if they give you some pedestal to stand on above your 80 IQ retardation


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Keep coping, son. BFC (big finnish cock) mogs.
> View attachment 767331


*holy shit once again bringing up your anomalies*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i would literally bury you bro i swear on my grave you wouldnt survive


funny that you admit you have a grave you fuckign subhuman paki


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Jfl at you suddenly endihg your responses in full stops after I insult your IQ as if they give you some pedestal to stand on above your 80 IQ retardation


keep barking u peasant


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> reminder me and @TheSavior didnt start race shit, it was big cuck once again. he doesnt get tired of saying same shit


And this to think he was a mod too lmfaooo this forum is just trash


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> And this to think he was a mod too lmfaooo this forum is just trash


u are so delusion u think ur in the right dont you


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

@Warlow see which side you were on JFL how can you even be on the same side as big cuck


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Jfl at you suddenly endihg your responses in full stops after I insult your IQ as if they give you some pedestal to stand on above your 80 IQ retardation


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Jfl at you suddenly endihg your responses in full stops after I insult your IQ as if they give you some pedestal to stand on above your 80 IQ retardation


youre irrelevant no one gives a shit about u


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

JFL at you guys fighting this losing battle

Cut your losses, tie your ropes and move on


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> keep barking u peasant


peasant

its funny how you have tried to up ur iq after we iq mogged you to ur literal fucking 6ft hole ( jfl if u domnt heightmog your grave )


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Keep coping, son. BFC (big finnish cock) mogs.
> View attachment 767331


what is there to cope about? you aren't a mogger, so it comes of no harm to me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> JFL at you guys fighting this losing battle
> 
> Cut your losses, tie your ropes and move on


ded srs 

its fucking hilarious how we are winning this and they are still holding on


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> youre irrelevant no one gives a shit about u


mogs you to the grave

so stfu


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @Warlow see which side you were on JFL how can you even be on the same side as big cuck


my allegiance is always to those who are level headed and rational in their argument, I guess he proved me wrong


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> mogs you to the grave
> 
> so stfu


ironic how you think you are in any possible way good looking. you literally look like an escaped mutant from area 51


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> peasant
> 
> its funny how you have tried to up ur iq after we iq mogged you to ur literal fucking 6ft hole ( jfl if u domnt heightmog your grave )


Stop actung tough after ur faggot looking face got plastered all over the forum.
😂😂😂
i can’t take you serious with that haircut.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stop actung tough after ur faggot looking face got plastered all over the forum.
> 😂😂😂
> i can’t take you serious with that haircut.


Gay alien mutant wanted by the US marshal


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> what is there to cope about? you aren't a mogger, so it comes of no harm to me


And YOU are? I think forum ethnics and whites alike can all agree you definetely are no mogger.


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> 6'2 + 6ft vs 5'6
> 
> 
> View attachment 767075


6’2 + 6ft vs 5’6 + 6’3 thats right mother fucker im comming for u


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stop actung tough after ur faggot looking face got plastered all over the forum.
> 😂😂😂
> i can’t take you serious with that haircut.


haircut chanegs 

ur race, height , pheno cannot 

aka over for you 

im not acting tough either for ur information

im just stating my opinion with sourced facts


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> And YOU are? I think forum ethnics and whites alike can all agree you definetely are no mogger.


he mogs you to the grave


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> haircut chanegs
> 
> ur race, height , pheno cannot
> 
> ...


never talk about pheno again you look like a school shooter


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> 6’2 + 6ft vs 5’6 + 6’3 thats right mother fucker im comming for u


cope that ur 6'3

pics or larp

i have proven time adn time again

also we have 6'2 6'5 and 6'0 

so what are you actually gonna do


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> And YOU are? I think forum ethnics and whites alike can all agree you definetely are no mogger.


nah, never claimed to mog bud, i'm a 2.5/10 but so are you, we are one in the same


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> haircut chanegs
> 
> ur race, height , pheno cannot
> 
> ...


Ahahhahahha the stormfag rant again. Your race isn’t as great as you think buddy.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> cope that ur 6'3
> 
> pics or larp
> 
> ...


*No 6'5 for a 9mm you fucking mutant*


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he mogs you to the grave


Keep coping. Glad to know I got under your skin once again. I'll stop arguing now, it's boring.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ayo @Shrek2OnDvD @Toodlydood look at this dumbass I already said to him i’m a muslim but his peanut sized brain can’t comprehend it.


@BigBiceps leave my broski alone


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> never talk about pheno again you look like a school shooter


low trust and high t pheno unlike ur disgrace of a face

looks liek someone that works at the comic store 

ur literally nit scaring anyone


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Oct 28, 2020)

@TheSavior and @lifestyle21873.
These white boys need to know their place lol


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> cope that ur 6'3
> 
> pics or larp
> 
> ...



Fuck your mom and let you watch you utterdog shit


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> @TheSavior and @lifestyle21873.
> These white boys need to know their place lol


let them think they are tough bro.. my 5 year old brother is more tough than these subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @BigBiceps leave my broski alone


@BigBiceps can’t leave this dick alone jfl the abused whore is always after me


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ahahhahahha the stormfag rant again. Your race isn’t as great as you think buddy.


Dude dont try to deal with them, please, they are a headache

Ignore everyone who insults islam, you won't miss out on anything, when ever you want to see their other threads, you can click show ignored content and bam.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> low trust and high t pheno unlike ur disgrace of a face
> 
> looks liek someone that works at the comic store
> 
> ur literally nit scaring anyone


bro no one would be scared of you literally no one..


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *No 6'5 for a 9mm you fucking mutant*


cope that you own or ever will own a firearm you cuck 

also 9mm is so low calibre

ever heard of .303, 7.62, 45acp, 50bmg, .306 ,5.56

probably not

stfu with ur COD vocabulary


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> cope that you own or ever will own a firearm you cuck
> 
> also 9mm is so low calibre
> 
> ...


@goat2x has seen my glock and he can testify, my gun is virgin you are gonna take its virginity


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> 6’2 + 6ft vs 5’6 + 6’3 thats right mother fucker im comming for u



and who the fuck are u nigga


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro no one would be scared of you literally no one..


>school shooter

>not scared

pick one 


utter mcdonalds wagie cuck


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @BigBiceps leave my broski alone


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> cope that you own or ever will own a firearm you cuck
> 
> also 9mm is so low calibre
> 
> ...


Ahh this mutant is acting military spetsnaz now Jfl what a fucking shame


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> and who the fuck are u nigga


Your step daddy


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @goat2x has seen my glock and he can testify, my gun is virgin you are gonna take its virginity


now u need to show liscense or off to jail you go you utter cuck

also what glock?

model name/

do you even know what its receiver mass is?

bullet velovity/

what type of sights?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> >school shooter
> 
> >not scared
> 
> ...


You dumb motherfucker no one is scared of a school shooter just fucking lol


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> now u need to show liscense or off to jail you go you utter cuck
> 
> also what glock?
> 
> ...


Lmao report me to the feds, i dont have conceal carry yet i walk around with steel and machete IRL, call the feds call whoever the fuck you want


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

This would have been @Lev Peshkov @xefo69 if they ever came to me. All talk behind the screen fucking nerds


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @BigBiceps leave my broski alone









Come on @BigBiceps, do the moral thing and leave the retards alone


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> now u need to show liscense or off to jail you go you utter cuck
> 
> also what glock?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH @Warlow HAJAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAA


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Ahh this mutant is acting military spetsnaz now Jfl what a fucking shame


shame that im enlsiting isnt it cuck

funny that at 6ft future soldier and someone who would literally execute with a ak12 without even thinking twice i wouldnt be acting so fucking tough as you know in a fight barefist who would win


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> HAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH @Warlow HAJAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAA


aka idk i dont own a gun and never will answer 

jfl at this cuck @xefo69


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> shame that im enlsiting isnt it cuck
> 
> funny that at 6ft future soldier and someone who would literally execute with a ak12 without even thinking twice i wouldnt be acting so fucking tough as you know in a fight barefist who would win


*Im a soldier in the street you wannabe tough faggot*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> aka idk i dont own a gun and never will answer
> 
> jfl at this cuck @xefo69


Ask @goat2x


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> This would have been @Lev Peshkov @xefo69 if they ever came to me. All talk behind the screen fucking nerds



I'm a 17 year old roided up wide-framed slayer who had my hands in some girls pussy on the first date less than a few hours ago, meanwhile you're some basement dwelling retarded negroid jfl


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> HAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH @Warlow HAJAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAA


madness


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *Im a soldier in the street you wannabe tough faggot*


soldier in the streets

yet you rot here

makes so much sense

what did u sell 1g of weed one time to ur friend and now ur pablo escabar?

no


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

@Lev Peshkov @BigBiceps @xefo69

S. T. F. U. Idk even know what you're writing cuz I've comfortably ignored you but it's probably peanut iq, so shut up

Edit: xefo not ignored... yet atleast


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> madness


u tell me what those thngs are then u fucking untermensch


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @Lev Peshkov @BigBiceps @xefo69
> 
> S. T. F. U. Idk even know what you're writing cuz I've comfortably ignored you but it's probably peanut iq, so shut up
> 
> Edit: xefo not ignored... yet atleast


low t cuck ignmoring us

because u dont wanna hear what we're saying

how high e


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @Lev Peshkov @BigBiceps @xefo69
> 
> S. T. F. U. Idk even know what you're writing cuz I've comfortably ignored you but it's probably peanut iq, so shut up
> 
> Edit: xefo not ignored... yet atleast


I'm gonna choose to ignore this bark, seen as I feel pity for your subhuman existence


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> madness


Bro he rlly asked me about ''receiver mass''


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I'm a 17 year old roided up wide-framed slayer who had my hands in some girls pussy on the first date less than a few hours ago, meanwhile you're some basement dwelling retarded negroid jfl


Ahahahhahahagahhahaha
@Warlow @Shrek2OnDvD @Toodlydood


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ahahahhahahagahhahaha
> @Warlow @Shrek2OnDvD @Toodlydood
> View attachment 767358


SHIVERS ME ROADMAN


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Ask @goat2x








adn this is my revolver too 

doesnt prove fuck all


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ahahahhahahagahhahaha
> @Warlow @Shrek2OnDvD @Toodlydood
> View attachment 767358


Is it really that unbelievable to you? over for you if so jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> I think you already know the answer man


ofc i do jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I'm a 17 year old roided up wide-framed slayer who had my hands in some girls pussy on the first date less than a few hours ago, meanwhile you're some basement dwelling retarded negroid jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Ahahahhahahagahhahaha
> @Warlow @Shrek2OnDvD @Toodlydood
> View attachment 767358


Bro, he can't talk all that shit witha shrimp dick, ignore the faggot,@xefo69 ignored for insulting my bro


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> u tell me what those thngs are then u fucking untermensch


idk, I don't own guns tbh


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767361
> 
> 
> adn this is my revolver too
> ...


*i already told you i give 0 fucks about what is legal and what not, report me to the feds*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro he rlly asked me about ''receiver mass''


u dotn even know what it is

most owners of a gun weigh their guns receiver and / or buy a lighter replacment

all shit a gun owner would know


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *i already told you i give 0 fucks about what is legal and what not, report me to the feds*


jfl at you're pseudobadboy personality, you're literally an autistic nerd who sits at his computer playing fucking league of legends jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Is it really that unbelievable to you? over for you if so jfl


No man you’re such a slayer. What could such a chad like you be doing here
   
Man jump of a window


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> idk, I don't own guns tbh


then dont comment


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> idk, I don't own guns tbh


@Lev Peshkov 

"Oh oh I'm so tough"

Dude stfu that's elementary level acting

And dont say we bullied you, you can't keep your moth shut


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> u dotn even know what it is
> 
> most owners of a gun weigh their guns receiver and / or buy a lighter replacment
> 
> all shit a gun owner would know


You can go ask the gangbanger rodriguez thug about his lighter replacement and he will tell you


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @Lev Peshkov
> 
> "Oh oh I'm so tough"
> 
> ...


dont comment u fucking gonail angle of 360 until u read my comment u fucking shoe sole nigger somalian pirate untermech cock sucking pig


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> jfl at you're pseudobadboy personality, you're literally an autistic nerd who sits at his computer playing fucking league of legends jfl


you have more times on me on this forum you fucking wannabe chad subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> You can go ask the gangbanger rodriguez thug about his lighter replacement and he will tell you


Dude he is hardcore edgy you dont know him

Also I'm so glad that this forum is based, otherwise so many 2020 liberals would be roaming it


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Dude he is hardcore edgy you dont know him
> 
> Also I'm so glad that this forum is based, otherwise so many 2020 liberals would be roaming it


i wouldnt except anything from the 83 days rotter ''chad''


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> then dont comment


how can you even be mad? You aren't shooting me tf?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> You can go ask the gangbanger rodriguez thug about his lighter replacement and he will tell you


you know literally nothing about guns

also 9mm in a glock

means u have a glock 19 or larping as most glocks are 45acp but you know

amateur error


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> you have more times on me on this forum you fucking wannabe chad subhuman


1) I have my looksmax open on my computer even when I'm not using it
2) I mog you in every conceivable way


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> dont comment u fucking gonail angle of 360 until u read my comment u fucking shoe sole nigger somalian pirate untermech cock sucking pig


he lives rent free in ur mutant head


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> how can you even be mad? You aren't shooting me tf?


ur soiding with a cuck against me when ur not even educated in waht ur commentign about so stfu


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> 1) I have my looksmax open on my computer even when I'm not using it
> 2) I mog you in every conceivable way


typical argument when you dont have anything else to say about ur rotting '' i mog you hehe''


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 28, 2020)

Who?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i wouldnt except anything from the 83 days rotter ''chad''


Hahaha
@Lev Peshkov again, we are not bullying , just shut up and it's all good


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

@Lev Peshkov


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> typical argument when you dont have anything else to say about ur rotting '' i mog you hehe''


To be fair it's not that hard to mog you're long ass face


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur soiding with a cuck against me when ur not even educated in waht ur commentign about so stfu


he chose my sides cuz who the fuck wants to be a part of your cuck crew


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he lives rent free in ur mutant head


noone lives rent free in my head

im literally drinking a beer and typing to you as i have nothing else to do at midnight so you know

keep barking


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> To be fair it's not that hard to mog you're long ass face


keep crying, send that pic to a girl and send yours and report back we willl see


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he chose my sides cuz who the fuck wants to be a part of your cuck crew


reminder


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> reminder
> View attachment 767383


what the fuck does this have to do with anything i said?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> keep crying, send that pic to a girl and send yours and report back we willl see


XEFO MOGS 

look at ur narrow skull and his wide ideal features adn ratios with good collagen adn aryan colroing

ik who will win without even thinking about it


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur soiding with a cuck against me when ur not even educated in waht ur commentign about so stfu


i commented madness, because it is. Literally talking about gun stats now, jfl


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> keep crying, send that pic to a girl and send yours and report back we willl see


Everyone who has seen me would know the outcome of that jfl

Also reminder: you're 5'6 jfl

Not even 5'9 manlet, you're literally manlet of the manlets


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

@Lev Peshkov

Nobody likes you leave this forum you abused dog


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Everyone who has seen me would know the outcome of that jfl
> 
> Also reminder: you're 5'6 jfl
> 
> Not even 5'9 manlet, you're literally manlet of the manlets


ah of course the guy with no face talks about how he is such a chad, exactly like nordic iranian and we know what happened to him


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> i commented madness, because it is. Literally talking about gun stats now, jfl


shit my bad man

sorry for being a dick to you

im just defending myself man

sorry if i went at you unprovoked


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 28, 2020)

I went to the fuck toilet to pee and brush my teeth and this shit got 3 more pages like wtf


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> i commented madness, because it is. Literally talking about gun stats now, jfl


he tells someone that lives in the US where guns are legal ''muh mass receiver'' HAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAA


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767387
> 
> @Lev Peshkov
> 
> Nobody likes you leave this forum you abused dog


reminder i didnt know who u were until you starting sucking off lifestyle


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ah of course the guy with no face talks about how he is such a chad, exactly like nordic iranian and we know what happened to him


Didn't claim to be a chad, claimed to be a slayer. I'm not an autistic cuck like you, I actually go out, have friends, meet bitches, go to parties etc


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> reminder i didnt know who u were until you starting sucking off lifestyle


reminder you were no one before u started beef with me, u were known as the forum larper ''muh gonna roid''


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he tells someone that lives in the US where guns are legal ''muh mass receiver'' HAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAA


no i said receiver mass

do u even know what a receiver is?


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> reminder i didnt know who u were until you starting sucking off lifestyle


Jfl now you know i’m the one who raped you in the ass? A pleasant memory?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Didn't claim to be a chad, claimed to be a slayer. I'm not an autistic cuck like you, I actually go out, have friends, meet bitches, go to parties etc


*go out, have friends, meet bitches, parties but still somehow has 83 days on this site *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> reminder you were no one before u started beef with me, u were known as the forum larper ''muh gonna roid''


brb remebering my average of 1k reacts before this beef


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *go out, have friends, meet bitches, parties but still somehow has 83 days on this site *


I've debunked this already.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Jfl now you know i’m the one who raped you in the ass? A pleasant memory?


@knajjd 

sealed ur own death warrant there cuck


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> brb remebering my average of 1k reacts before this beef


also remebering how you have 19k posts while joining in april, i started posting in July and i have 7k


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I've debunked this already.


your words mean nothing until u post a face pic


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> @knajjd
> 
> sealed ur own death warrant there cuck


        
ommgggffgff he snitched bcd of a joke chil what a vitctim ahahahhahahahhah


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Didn't claim to be a chad, claimed to be a slayer. I'm not an autistic cuck like you, I actually go out, have friends, meet bitches, go to parties etc


JFLLL SHUT UP I JOINED IN 2019 AND U HAVE MORE ONLINE TIME AND POST


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> ommgggffgff he snitched bcd of a joke chil what a vitctim ahahahhahahahhah


i wouldnt except less from a snitch


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> also remebering how you have 19k posts while joining in april, i started posting in July and i have 7k


and... 

i nevever made it out im sociable i know im a rotter

i know im not chad 

thast why i am here


you are here for the exact same reasons so keep coping


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *go out, have friends, meet bitches, parties but still somehow has 83 days on this site *


You also have double my posts faggot, you rot harder than me jfl, I just have this shit open while you're nerding out on your computer postmaxxing


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Oct 28, 2020)

*@xefo69 is getting obliterated. JFL AT THIS LARPING FAG*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> JFLLL SHUT UP I JOINED IN 2019 AND U HAVE MORE ONLINE TIME AND POST


because ur a gaycel that hasnt used the account for long


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> and...
> 
> i nevever made it out im sociable i know im a rotter
> 
> ...


ye i have never said im chad either you dumb motherfucker


xefo69 said:


> You also have double my posts faggot, you rot harder than me jfl, I just have this shit open while you're nerding out on your computer postmaxxing


i rotted during the summer but atleast i dont larp about what i have in my life and what not


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

@Lev Peshkov you victim what a snitch just call for your mom at this point lil man.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> *@xefo69 is getting obliterated. JFL AT THIS LARPING FAG*


bro ur my friend dont attack xefo he isnt larping man he is ded srs psl 5.5-6


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ye i have never said im chad either you dumb motherfucker
> 
> i rotted during the summer but atleast i dont larp about what i have in my life and what not


bro u say ur a gangster and a street soldier and that u mog me and mog most here and how u are gl

quit while ur ahead buddy boyo


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> bro ur my friend dont attack xefo he isnt larping man he is ded srs psl 5.5-6


*tell your motherfucking friend to publish his pics, or his words means nothing but air*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

reminder


TheSavior said:


> @Lev Peshkov you victim what a snitch just call for your mom at this point lil man.


 ur like 15

deos it look like im the oen failing in this argument?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> bro u say ur a gangster and a street soldier and that u mog me and mog most here and how u are gl
> 
> quit while ur ahead buddy boyo


i never said im gangster, i said i was in jail this month and you turned into me being escobar


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> because ur a gaycel that hasnt used the account for long


GUESS WHY LOW IQ MONKEY? I. DONT. ROTT. HERE.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 28, 2020)

oh my god @lifestyle21873 you're killing them

dont do this to them


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> *@xefo69 is getting obliterated. JFL AT THIS LARPING FAG*


jfl when you're totally belieavble story is unbelieavble to people this far gone... Woudln't expect niggas who haven't gone out in months to understand


Username said:


> JFLLL SHUT UP I JOINED IN 2019 AND U HAVE MORE ONLINE TIME AND POST


ok


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> oh my god @lifestyle21873 you're killing them
> 
> dont do this to them


hahahahaha bro let these hyenas breathe


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *tell your motherfucking friend to publish his pics, or his words means nothing but air*


i can confirm and why would he trust you after your actions fucking sand nigger


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i can confirm and why would he trust you after your actions fucking sand nigger


*because you are obviously biased to your boyfriend you low IQ cuck *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> GUESS WHY LOW IQ MONKEY? I. DONT. ROTT. HERE.


then dont fuckign comment you gaycel


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *because you are obviously biased to your boyfriend you low IQ cuck *


keep riding your own dick "not chad " u narcy narrow skulled fucking manlet piece of shit


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> then dont fuckign comment you gaycel


he can comment on whatever the fuck he wants you alien mutant


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

I have no idea how anyone would think lifestyle is winning this, he's literally getting fucking raped jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> he can comment on whatever the fuck he wants you alien mutant


mogs you


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> then dont fuckign comment you gaycel


I will comment till you rope subhuman faggot. I could snap your pencil neck within seconds


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

face reveal of two escaped mutants cuckpov and xefo99


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I have no idea how anyone would think lifestyle is winning this, he's literally getting fucking raped jfl


we are literally obliterating every last sense of dignity adn honor he has had and almost all the forum hates him

inb4 "shit forum im leaving"


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 767408
> 
> 
> face reveal of two escaped mutants cuckpov and xefo99


you're literally disgusting to look at jfl, you're maybe 3 PSL at best. lets not get on to faces


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> reminder
> 
> ur like 15
> 
> deos it look like im the oen failing in this argument?


I’m older than you low iq cretin. I’m just bullying you at this point i feel kinda bad for you. You even had to call in your big daddy mod @knajjd to rescue you.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> we are literally obliterating every last sense of dignity adn honor he has had and almost all the forum hates him
> 
> inb4 "shit forum im leaving"


Jfl at thinking what ur saying damages me in any way i literaly dont give a shit about what cucks on here thinks about me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> I will comment till you rope subhuman faggot. I could snap your pencil neck within seconds


whats ur neck girth 

i bet mine mogs 

also i bet i heught mog, bideltmog,bicep mog and mog you to the grave and thats me a fuckign subhuman saying this


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> whats ur neck girth
> 
> i bet mine mogs
> 
> also i bet i heught mog, bideltmog,bicep mog and mog you to the grave and thats me a fuckign subhuman saying this


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> You also have double my posts faggot, you rot harder than me jfl, I just have this shit open while you're nerding out on your computer postmaxxing


i can defend lev because he doesn't claim chad status but you literally told @TheSavior to keep on barking while your wide framed self was done fucking your date hours earlier  

doesn't add up bhai, slayers don't rot on incel forum, "but muh tab was open" so you left the house and went on the date while looksmax.me was running on your open monitor?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> I’m older than you low iq cretin. I’m just bullying you at this point i feel kinda bad for you. You even had to call in your big daddy mod @knajjd to rescue you.


knajjd doesnt even rot here it was a joke

also ur bullying me?!      






jsut keep barking


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I have no idea how anyone would think lifestyle is winning this, he's literally getting fucking raped jfl


how is he losing when you and other people decided to bark until he reached 11 pages on his return thread?

he already won


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> knajjd doesnt even rot here it was a joke
> 
> also ur bullying me?!
> 
> ...


Who even said he rot here you brainlet? You were legit born upside down.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> i can defend lev because he doesn't claim chad status but you literally told @TheSavior to keep on barking while your wide framed self was done fucking your date hours earlier
> 
> doesn't add up bhai, slayers don't rot on incel forum, "but muh tab was open" so you left the house and went on the date while looksmax.me was running on your open monitor?


he is 6ft2 nt maxxed and gl 


he is here to learn info about surgeries bro

i can testify for him man


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> whats ur neck girth
> 
> i bet mine mogs
> 
> also i bet i heught mog, bideltmog,bicep mog and mog you to the grave and thats me a fuckign subhuman saying this



My wirst girth alone mogs your neck gay alien faggot


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Reminder: OP is literally 5 foot fucking 6....






every 8 men OP walks past, he gets heightmogged by 7 of them....

That is brutal

OP you have my sympathy, I can't imagine being this subhuman


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Who even said he rot here you brainlet? You were legit born upside down.


ur acting as if he is 

a) my friend

b) active here

neither are true


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> i can defend lev because he doesn't claim chad status but you literally told @TheSavior to keep on barking while your wide framed self was done fucking your date hours earlier
> 
> doesn't add up bhai, slayers don't rot on incel forum, "but muh tab was open" so you left the house and went on the date while looksmax.me was running on your open monitor?


Jfllllll
   
Caged for like 5 min at his dumb try to get at me


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> i can defend lev because he doesn't claim chad status but you literally told @TheSavior to keep on barking while your wide framed self was done fucking your date hours earlier
> 
> doesn't add up bhai, slayers don't rot on incel forum, "but muh tab was open" so you left the house and went on the date while looksmax.me was running on your open monitor?


*i havent said shit

never said im goodlooking, escobar or any shit like that but when a 83 days faggot say he is a slayer everyone knows its a larp

and jfl at saying ''tab was open'' i never heard that one before

i already know hes a 2/10 cumskin who thinks his race saves him from his subhuman face*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> My wirst girth alone mogs your neck gay alien faggot


6 inch wrists


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Jfllllll
> 
> Caged for like 5 min at his dumb try to get at me


"at his dumb"


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> how is he losing when you and other people decided to bark until he reached 11 pages on his return thread?
> 
> he already won


if you read any of the altercations we've mutilated his already dead body in every single one. I'm chilling on my pc caging at my own replies lmfao

this shit's fun


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Reminder: OP is literally 5 foot fucking 6....
> 
> View attachment 767414
> 
> ...


i forgot you were ntmaxxed giga chad party every weekend slayer but forgot to close his tab leading to him having 83 days


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur acting as if he is
> 
> a) my friend
> 
> ...


No you dumbass you said that i said that he rotted here which i didn’t i was implying that you had to call in someone to help you because of a joke dumbass.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *i havent said shit
> 
> never said im goodlooking, escobar or any shit like that but when a 83 days faggot say he is a slayer everyone knows its a larp
> 
> ...


You're the one saying my race saves me, thereby saying white is superior jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> if you read any of the altercations we've mutilated his already dead body in every single one. I'm chilling on my pc caging at my own replies lmfao
> 
> this shit's fun


same buddy boyo 

im literally playing a game of battlefiedl as we speak and writing a new thread whiel talking to my irl friends on dc and sc


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> You're the one saying my race saves me, thereby saying white is superior jfl


*'WHO THINKS''*


----------



## Deleted member 5179 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> "at his dumb"
> 
> View attachment 767420







Why you have this haircut?


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i forgot you were ntmaxxed giga chad party every weekend slayer but forgot to close his tab leading to him having 83 days


I literally am going to a party tomorrow jfl

I have an extremly high chance of slaying at this party

I will literally get a piece of paper with "XEFO69" written on it and get a foid to hold it up, or put it on her back and take a picture while I'm rawdogging her pussy doggystyle


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

BHorning said:


> View attachment 767427


good drama isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 28, 2020)

Someone tldr nobody is going to read 12 pages


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I literally am going to a party tomorrow jfl
> 
> I have an extremly high chance of slaying at this party
> 
> I will literally get a piece of paper with "XEFO69" written on it and get a foid to hold it up, or put it on her back and take a picture while I'm rawdogging her pussy doggystyle


Also *PLEASE HOLD ME TO THIS.

I WOULD LOVE TO PROVE YOU WRONG JFL*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767428
> 
> Why you have this haircut?


mogs ur hair pubes


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

tapout said:


> Someone tldr nobody is going to read 12 pages


me and xefo adn bigbiceps evicerate lifestyle and his 1 friend


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Also *PLEASE HOLD ME TO THIS.
> 
> I WOULD LOVE TO PROVE YOU WRONG JFL*


u most likely will tbh ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> mogs ur hair pubes
> 
> View attachment 767431


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> u most likely will tbh ded srs


i will ded srs, message me on discord before hand if u remember, so I actually remember to do it


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767435


hahahaha funny mememememem hahahahah ur so edgy hahaha


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I literally am going to a party tomorrow jfl
> 
> I have an extremly high chance of slaying at this party
> 
> I will literally get a piece of paper with "XEFO69" written on it and get a foid to hold it up, or put it on her back and take a picture while I'm rawdogging her pussy doggystyle


Keep larping your words mean nothing


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Keep larping your words mean nothing


We will see tomorrow

same time around tomorrow I will do the post nigga


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> We will see tomorrow
> 
> same time around tomorrow I will do the post nigga


*go ahead*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> hahahaha funny mememememem hahahahah ur so edgy hahaha


I know u’re crying behind that screen Imagine getting clowned this hard on the net for your looks.
😂


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *go ahead*


look at you going all submissive when you know im gonna prove you wrong lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> i will ded srs, message me on discord before hand if u remember, so I actually remember to do it


H-hey c-c-could y-y-y-you hold t-t-this piece of p-paper so i can take a p-picture? Its j-just for f-fun? No? O-okay


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> look at you going all submissive when you know im gonna prove you wrong lmfao


remember you are a giga larper muh slayer 83 days on this forum says more than ur words


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> H-hey c-c-could y-y-y-you hold t-t-this piece of p-paper so i can take a p-picture? Its j-just for f-fun? No? O-okay


Projects me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> I know u’re crying behind that screen Imagine getting clowned this hard on the net for your looks.
> 😂


funny that most peopel dmed me calling me chad and i got the chad status after my pics got leaked on amnesais dc







reminder


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> funny hto that most peopel dmed me calling me chad and i got the chad status after my oics go tleaked on amnesais dc
> 
> View attachment 767442
> 
> ...


*look at me guys i got chad status on an incel discord *


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> funny hto that most peopel dmed me calling me chad and i got the chad status after my oics go tleaked on amnesais dc
> 
> View attachment 767442
> 
> ...


Oh wow you got called chad on discord 

AMAZING


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *look at me guys i got chad status on an incel discord *


yes but u have to be verified psl 6 

so u know keep copign

and in the dm u said im gl 

so ...


whos the actuak ugly mutt here?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Oh wow you got called chad on discord
> 
> AMAZING


Cant tell if that is serious or Nah


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> yes but u have to be verified psl 6
> 
> so u know keep copign
> 
> ...


*im not gonna call u ugly when u ask me for advice in PM u dumb peasant*


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> funny hto that most peopel dmed me calling me chad and i got the chad status after my oics go tleaked on amnesais dc
> 
> View attachment 767442
> 
> ...


Youre saying this as it means something? Youre literally in some discord server with some psl autist. All this does is prove your life is consumed by lookism and the blackpill. Youre a nobody.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Oh wow you got called chad on discord
> 
> AMAZING


bro are u low iq

on the most balckpilled dc

i got called chad
....


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *im not gonna call u ugly when u ask me for advice in PM u dumb peasant*


yeh yeh ofc 

just like when foids dont call you gl irl then ?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> Youre saying this as it means something? Youre literally in some discord server with some psl autist. All this does is prove your life is consumed by lookism and the blackpill. Youre a nobody.


amnesia

blackpillers

ok....

sorry adn u are?


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> bro are u low iq
> 
> on the most balckpilled dc
> 
> ...


Everybody gets called chad on a black pilled discord you dumbass jfl at your ignorance. Blackops2cel could go in a bp server and get called chad by everyone jfl at this iq.


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> i will ded srs, message me on discord before hand if u remember, so I actually remember to do it


make a thread if srs and tag me.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Everybody gets called chad on a black pilled discord you dumbass jfl at your ignorance. Blackops2cel could go in a bp server and get called chad by everyone jfl at this iq.


are u actually sub 80 iq?

blackpilled and lookspilled theroy servers will not rate u unacuraely

i am bored af of ur low iq

@xefo69 fuck man i dont wanna leave this but im gonna need sleep soon

ill stay upo longer tho


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> yeh yeh ofc
> 
> just like when foids dont call you gl irl then ?


i dont know what this has to do with anything i said

you have a tendency to say useless shit, giga autist trait


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> make a thread if srs and tag me.


he is


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> make a thread if srs and tag me.


Ok, it might be on friday though, not gonna make a whole thread when I'll be busy piping whores and getting fucked up


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> make a thread if srs and tag me.


Bro jfl at taking what a giga larper says seriously


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i dont know what this has to do with anything i said
> 
> you have a tendency to say useless shit, giga autist trait


it would make sense if you had more than 2 braincells to rub together


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Ok, it might be on friday though, not gonna make a whole thread when I'll be busy piping whores and getting fucked up


HAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH BACKTRACKED SOOO HARD


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> are u actually sub 80 iq?
> 
> blackpilled and lookspilled theroy servers will not rate u unacuraely
> 
> ...


Run away man let your master do the work
Man got bullied away.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

*@Lev Peshkov anyone calling you over 3 psl is lying to you or trolling you. you are nowhere close 6 psl and if that is true i am giga uber chad*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> HAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH BACKTRACKED SOOO HARD


cope..

he is literally explaining when he will maek the thread

ive never seen you make a useful thread


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> HAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH BACKTRACKED SOOO HARD


??????

The thread will still go up you faggot


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *@Lev Peshkov anyone calling you over 3 psl is lying to you or trolling you. you are nowhere close 6 psl and if that is true i am giga uber chad*


reoner of my 2.08 fwhr

midface ratio of 1 

es ratio of 0.44 and decent harmony and height 

compared to your

1.6 fwhr

0.86 midface ratio

0.39 es ratio

bad harmony

small height

i dont say this to a lot fof peopel becasue its balatntly not true but i mog you to death


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> reoner of my 2.08 fwhr
> 
> midface ratio of 1
> 
> ...


Ask a girl now of your choice, doesnt matter

send the pic of me, and a pic of you without any fruad and we will see who she takes

do it now if u have the balls


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Run away man let your master do the work
> Man got bullied away.


im not leavung yet

learn to read

oh shit i forgot ur peopels iq is under 82

sorry


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Ok, it might be on friday though, not gonna make a whole thread when I'll be busy piping whores and getting fucked up


no i mean put the paper on her back with your username


lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro jfl at taking what a giga larper says seriously


this is his test tbh, let him prove he's not a larp


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Ask a girl now of your choice, doesnt matter
> 
> send the pic of me, and a pic of you without any fruad and we will see who she takes
> 
> do it now if u have the balls


i did 

most said me 

i did this while banned

i said height too 

and i even said u were similar age to je

time and tiem again the russian jbs sid me

run it urself if ur not gonna belive me

maybe you will get blackpilled


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> im not leavung yet
> 
> learn to read
> 
> ...


Says some one has low iq, proceeds to type like this: leavung peopels


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> no i mean put the paper on her back with your username
> 
> this is his test tbh, let him prove he's not a larp


literally nothing he said is larp while fucking lifestyle has been sayign nothign but lies after lies after lies


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> im not leavung yet
> 
> learn to read
> 
> ...


“xefo69 fuck man i dont wanna leave this but im gonna need sleep soon”

Your going to leave soon you inbred dumbass. Lets be honest your not going to sleep soon you just want to get away from this situation you victim


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i did
> 
> most said me
> 
> ...


*show proof of ONE girl selecting you over me and show me results, i will castrate myself if you do it and a whore thinks ur GL*


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 28, 2020)

13 page thread holy fuck the bait is real


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> Says some one has low iq, proceeds to type like this: leavung peopels


i have been drinking

you ever heard of alcohol

reminder it maeks ur hands not work well


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i have been drinking
> 
> you ever heard of alcohol
> 
> reminder it maeks ur hands not work well


the only thing youve been drinking is your masters cum


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i have been drinking
> 
> you ever heard of alcohol
> 
> reminder it maeks ur hands not work well


Yeah lets blame the alcohol......


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> no i mean put the paper on her back with your username
> 
> this is his test tbh, let him prove he's not a larp


If I end up fucking a girl I will do it, but bare in mind we’re all like 16 so I’m just gonna show enough to prove not enough for the horny pedo’s her to jerk off to


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> If I end up fucking a girl I will do it, but bare in mind we’re all like 16 so I’m just gonna show enough to prove not enough for the horny pedo’s her to jerk off to


agian hes backtracking @Warlow


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> If I end up fucking a girl I will do it, but bare in mind we’re all like 16 so I’m just gonna show enough to prove not enough for the horny pedo’s her to jerk off to


bruh you were so confident earlier, I can't give you the benefit of the doubt. Proof is on you my friend


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> agian hes backtracking @Warlow


Hell just ask a random girl to pose with his paper and go back to his house filled with adrenaline making the tread.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> agian hes backtracking @Warlow


Don’t be so sure yet. Come Thursday or Friday morning and you’ll know the truth buddy boy


Warlow said:


> bruh you were so confident earlier, I can't give you the benefit of the doubt. Proof is on you my friend


Truth will be told, have faith


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> If I end up fucking a girl I will do it, but bare in mind we’re all like 16 so I’m just gonna show enough to prove not enough for the horny pedo’s her to jerk off to


Stfu bum neek. I will fuck your mother before you ever touch a girls pussy.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *show proof of ONE girl selecting you over me and show me results, i will castrate myself if you do it and a whore thinks ur GL*












Pics of ur severed testes asap


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> bruh you were so confident earlier, I can't give you the benefit of the doubt. Proof is on you my friend





Username said:


> Hell just ask a random girl to pose with his paper and go back to his house filled with adrenaline making the tread.


*jfl at believing that someone with 83 days is ntmaxxed, gigachad, partirs every week is rotting here

we are all rotting here it means something is wrong, no mentally sane perosn is here except xefo99 i forgot srry*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767463
> 
> View attachment 767464
> 
> ...


*you fucking baboon retard, i said send a pic between ME AND YOU and ask them to rate. how many fucking times do i have to repeeat myself*


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stfu bum neek. I will fuck your mother before you ever touch a girls pussy.


I had my fingers in some girls pussy earlier today jfl, this is not some elaborate larp, I’ve been 100% clean about everything I’ve said on this site


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *you fucking baboon retard, i said send a pic between ME AND YOU and ask them to rate. how many fucking times do i have to repeeat myself*


cope whos backtracking now

i will ask tho


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I had my fingers in some girls pussy earlier today jfl, this is not some elaborate larp, I’ve been 100% clean about everything I’ve said on this site


and im scartace bro i own the cocaine selling in US, source: trust me bro


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> cope whos backtracking now
> 
> i will ask tho


i didnt backtrack you dumb motherfucker, i said no girl will choose you over that pic you fucking retard


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767463
> 
> View attachment 767464
> 
> ...


1st you didnt compare yourself to him so she didnt pick you low iq monkey
2nd the fact u had to cross your face out already proves youre ashamed of yourself and infact are Ug-leeeeh


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> 1st you didnt compare yourself to him so she didnt pick you low iq monkey
> 2nd the fact u had to cross your face out already proves youre ashamed of yourself and infact are Ug-leeeeh


of course he hides it he know i would report him to the area 51 missing department


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I had my fingers in some girls pussy earlier today jfl, this is not some elaborate larp, I’ve been 100% clean about everything I’ve said on this site








Literally nobody believes you but your fag friend


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> 1st you didnt compare yourself to him so she didnt pick you low iq monkey
> 2nd the fact u had to cross your face out already proves youre ashamed of yourself and infact are Ug-leeeeh


asked her now


lifestyle21873 said:


> of course he hides it he know i would report him to the area 51 missing department


look


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

my brothers @TheSavior @Username @Toodlydood @Shrek2OnDvD


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> asked her now
> 
> look


stop talking already and show you dumb idiot


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> asked her now
> 
> look



Random foid I just dmed then

Over for you


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767467
> 
> Literally nobody believes you but your fag friend


I’ve said enough

Tomorrow I’ll prove it to you cucks


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I’ve said enough
> 
> Tomorrow I’ll prove it to you cucks


i unrionically belive you over sandnigger and his mutts


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767474
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*she looks like a subhuman 3/10 whore so i wouldnt even fuck her if she paid me

and you didnt dm shit you subhuman show the whole conversation*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

bro look at his round football head @TheSavior


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *she looks like a subhuman 3/10 whore so i wouldnt even fuck her if she paid me
> 
> and you didnt dm shit you subhuman show the whole conversation*


He made that account and faked the whole chat. Hes not gonna show you the whole conversation cus its not chronological.


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i unrionically belive you over sandnigger and his mutts


I have not a doubt in my mind I’m gonna slay jfl,

There are more foids than guys going to the party, I’m the best looking, tallest widest guy going, so if I don’t P in V it’s beyond over 

Also I’ll send you foids going to the party on discord they’re all fucking hot as anything


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I have not a doubt in my mind I’m gonna slay jfl,
> 
> There are more foids than guys going to the party, I’m the best looking, tallest widest guy going, so if I don’t P in V it’s beyond over
> 
> Also I’ll send you foids going to the party on discord they’re all fucking hot as anything


@Warlow i cant take this HAHHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 767491
> 
> 
> bro look at his round football head @TheSavior


lol His face is red like a tomato


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *she looks like a subhuman 3/10 whore so i wouldnt even fuck her if she paid me
> 
> and you didnt dm shit you subhuman show the whole conversation*








Her btw 

Full cinvo


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767486
> 
> 
> Her btw
> ...


Lmfao you sent a whole different girl


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> dn care + dn rd + kys


x=y+kys


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> lol His face is red like a tomato


hahah mogs u becasue white and a foid chose me over this mutt 

cope endign in when?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> hahah mogs u becasue white and a foid chose me over this mutt
> 
> cope endign in when?


*if you have the balls dont hide your face and lets do a mog battle on here*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Lmfao you sent a whole different girl


no thats her





Keep coping much


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> hahah mogs u becasue white and a foid chose me over this mutt
> 
> cope endign in when?


I would literally kick your tiny soccer shaped head on the fields instead of the real ball.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> no thats her
> View attachment 767500
> 
> 
> Keep coping much


Aight show the whole DM and i will believe u


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Both dm me your pics ill ask bitches in my class who looks better. (Now Lev is gonna come up with some excuse on why not to do it)


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Aight show the whole DM and i will believe u


wdym "whole dm" 

ffs man

why cant we just settlle our differences and be friends

liek i said earlier there is no point arguing we are all in the saem boat

i have sent the whoel dm


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *if you have the balls dont hide your face and lets do a mog battle on here*


mog battle would be legit tbh, end the drama once and for all


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> wdym "whole dm"
> 
> ffs man
> 
> ...


Its too far gone to have peace


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> Both dm me your pics ill ask bitches in my class who looks better. (Now Lev is gonna come up with some excuse on why not to do it)


ill do it if u dont leak and u gotta promise

im not expecting to win this battle as lifestyle is older but still i wont back down


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ill do it if u dont leak and u gotta promise
> 
> im not expecting to win this battle as lifestyle is older but still i wont back down


backtrack once again


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Its too far gone to have peace


cope tbh

youre the only one that did soemthing actually to harm and ill forgive you ded srs


theres no point arguing all this time

weve been at this for like 2 hrs and its jsut stupid man


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ill do it if u dont leak and u gotta promise
> 
> im not expecting to win this battle as lifestyle is older but still i wont back down


Niga how am i gonna post the results then??? Do i have to blur your face on every single screenshot???


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> backtrack once again


no man not a backtrack i need his word and ill happily do it


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> Niga how am i gonna post the results then??? Do i have to blur your face on every single screenshot???


please do it man and ill happily do it man i promise you


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 28, 2020)

Over for you all subhumans 400+ replies of pure shit , while you all argue I fuck your oneitis
@xefo69 @lifestyle21873 @Lev Peshkov


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Over for you all subhumans 400+ replies of pure shit , while you all argue I fuck your oneitis
> @xefo69 @lifestyle21873 @Lev Peshkov


Kys you subhuman you cant fuck shit except your dog


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Kys you subhuman you cant fuck shit except your dog


I'm Inside your oneitis as we speak


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> I'm Inside your oneitis as we speak


i dont even have a onetis you dumb motherfucker


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i dont even have a onetis you dumb motherfucker


I'm inside your mom as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ill do it if u dont leak and u gotta promise
> 
> im not expecting to win this battle as lifestyle is older but still i wont back down


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> View attachment 767514


who the fuck are you even you subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> please do it man and ill happily do it man i promise you


I will do it. Im gonna sleep now, tomorrow you will be tested with dutch top tier stacies aged 16 to 18.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Username said:


> I will do it. Im gonna sleep now, tomorrow you will be tested with dutch top tier stacies aged 16 to 18.


Let me Dm rq


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 28, 2020)

Fookin peshkov moment


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> who the fuck are you even you subhuman


Great another retard got back onto this forum
Why tf high iq users dont come back but this walking dead does ? Why man @Lev Peshkov ...


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Great another retard got back onto this forum
> Why tf high iq users dont come back but this walking dead does ? Why man @Lev Peshkov ...


''got back onto the forum'' im more known than you despite joining in summer you fucking faggot


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

Good night boys

Big day of fucking ahead of me tomorrow


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Good night boys
> 
> Big day of fucking ahead of me tomorrow


*Loud mouthed faggot*


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Good night boys
> 
> Big day of fucking ahead of me tomorrow


You won't be fucking foids if I was in that party


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ''got back onto the forum'' im more known than you despite joining in summer you fucking faggot


*While ur more known here im more known in irl u permavirgin rotter keep making threads till next summer while bitch mother is doggystyled in front of me*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *While ur more known here im more known in irl u permavirgin rotter keep making threads till next summer while bitch mother is doggystyled in front of me*


*you wouldnt say this shit to me IRL you loud mouthed motherfucker, try me IRL and youre gonna get buried like the rest of your whore buddies*


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> You won't be fucking foids if I was in that party


Don’t start nigga


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *you wouldnt say this shit to me IRL you loud mouthed motherfucker, try me IRL and youre gonna get buried like the rest of your whore buddies*


*"Try me in irl" so seems like ur a submissive bitch fag too . Seems like u got ur whore of a mom genes u degenerate faggot




*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> You won't be fucking foids if I was in that party


save urself the pain man


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *"Try me in irl" so seems like ur a submissive bitch fag too . Seems like u got ur whore of a mom genes u degenerate faggot
> 
> 
> 
> *


ye u bitch I knew you dont have the balls to say these in front of me, only on the internet where you are untoucheable. go back to ur corner you subhuman


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ye u bitch I knew you dont have the balls to say these in front of me, only on the internet where you are untoucheable. go back to ur corner you subhuman


*Stfu soyboy*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

pics sent to username now

u send urs @lifestyle21873 we will see


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Stfu soyboy*
> View attachment 767529


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> save urself the pain man


Elab


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 28, 2020)

@lifestyle21873 and @TheSavior are dominating this thread rn.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> @lifestyle21873 and @TheSavior are dominating this thread rn.


my bro alexander u were always Based bro


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> View attachment 767532


*Wtf does that mean low iq chimp? I never reported anyone in my life u selfabused dog where tf u got that from
The projection is strong with this one smh*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Wtf does that mean low iq chimp? I never reported anyone in my life u selfabused dog where tf u got that from
> The projection is strong with this one smh*


never snitched in my life you fucking baboon, and like i said im not a talker U got a problem with me confront me IRL


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> @lifestyle21873 and @TheSavior are dominating this thread rn.


Bro bro you know it


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> never snitched in my life you fucking baboon, and like i said im not a talker U got a problem with me confront me IRL


*I'll break ur fuken nose with one blow u low T bitch u gonna eat cum till next year if i put my hands on u



*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *I'll break ur fuken nose with one blow u low T bitch u gonna eat cum till next year if i put my hands on u
> 
> 
> 
> *


ye thats right u Bitch continue talking while im standing out here parked, im waiting u whore


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> @lifestyle21873 and @TheSavior are dominating this thread rn.


ye because i disappeared for a second i am back


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ye because i desiappreaed for a asecond i am back


*shut the fuck up carrot head*


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


>



goated


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ye thats right u Bitch continue talking while im standing out here parked, im waiting u whore


Reminder this is u rn:






*Also stay parked like a good dog while i finish creampie ur whore mother in ur bedroom u high E peanutskulled tranny*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *shut the fuck up carrot head*


ok tictac


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Reminder this is u rn:
> View attachment 767553
> 
> 
> ...


baste we have a new brother in arms 

lets evsicerate this cuck


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 28, 2020)

16 pages of people trying to roast eewch other.

Welcome back.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Reminder this is u rn:
> View attachment 767553
> 
> 
> ...


*reminder u dont register any words u say i just laugh at, come IRL we will handle this like men*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> 16 pages of people trying to roast eewch other.
> 
> Welcome back.


mirin how hes brutally losing yet i amstill carrying on 

its not ever seriosu at this poitn jfl


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> baste we have a new brother in arms
> 
> lets evsicerate this cuck


*We already did bro his replies become weaker n weaker his estrogenic behaviour is showing when encounter high T beasts like us *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> mirin how hes brutally losing yet i amstill carrying on
> 
> its not ever seriosu at this poitn jfl


*brutally lost while every non biased guy has said me and savior raped u*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *reminder u dont register any words u say i just laugh at, come IRL we will handle this like men*








ok


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *brutally lost while every non biased guy has said me and savior raped u*


1 guy which was @Alexanderr said that

everyone said it was me and xefo and big biceps but they are jsut nmuh biased and muh hyenas to you


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> 1 guy which was @Alexanderr said that
> 
> everyone said it was me and xefo and big biceps but they are jsut nmuh biased and muh hyenas to you


*ye they are hyenas just like your carrot head*


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *reminder u dont register any words u say i just laugh at, come IRL we will handle this like men*


*Why tf u wanna suck my dick irl u fucking faggot i just met ur mom irl not a faggot like u 

Now piss of scum*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *ye they are hyenas just like your carrot head*


makes sense 100

funny because even ginger mogs ur sand nigger ass 

@WannaBeA6 can confirm i mog after i dmed my pics to him


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Why tf u wanna suck my dick irl u fucking faggot i just met ur mom irl not a faggot like u
> 
> Now piss of scum*


hahahhahaha jfl at you fucking wanabe tough guy, come IRL bro im begging you please come here, bring whoever u want i will bury you All


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> hahahhahaha jfl at you fucking wanabe tough guy, come IRL bro im begging you please come here, bring whoever u want i will bury you All








reminder this is his gun 






he sent me this pic and i am shitting myself


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> hahahhahaha jfl at you fucking wanabe tough guy, come IRL bro im begging you please come here, bring whoever u want i will bury you All


*Thats right beg me like a bitch u are faggot ur literally my barking dog rn ur weak submissive weak replies are making me cringe just fucking lol at this estrogenic tranny wannabe hotshit jfl

keep bagging me like ur mom bitch*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

waiting for his reply


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Thats right beg me like a bitch u are faggot ur literally my barking dog rn ur weak submissive weak replies are making me cringe just fucking lol at this estrogenic tranny wannabe hotshit jfl
> 
> keep bagging me like ur mom bitch*


*didnt read*


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Oct 28, 2020)

Best thread ever and to all u of bluepillers watching I know where u live


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *didnt read*


u did u submissive dog

ur reading this in ur little basement while your mom does laundry for you and ur crying fuckign submissive piece of shit

btw chads fucking ur oneitis 

adn theres peopel going out and having fun while you argue on an incel forum 

reminder


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> Best thread ever and to all u of bluepillers watching I know where u live


Based crip gangstaaaaa


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> u did u submissive dog
> 
> ur reading this in ur little basement while your mom does laundry for you and ur crying fuckign submissive piece of shit
> 
> ...


*go and buy hair dye instead of trying to roast me bro you look like a literal carrot*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Based crip gangstaaaaa


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Thats right beg me like a bitch u are faggot ur literally my barking dog rn ur weak submissive weak replies are making me cringe just fucking lol at this estrogenic tranny wannabe hotshit jfl
> 
> keep bagging me like ur mom bitch*


Stfu you retard who even mentioned you?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stfu you retard who even mentioned you?


*he called me permarotter while having more than double days on this forum, another braindead motherfucker *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *go and buy hair dye instead of trying to roast me bro you look like a literal carrot*


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> u did u submissive dog
> 
> ur reading this in ur little basement while your mom does laundry for you and ur crying fuckign submissive piece of shit
> 
> ...


*When the "didnt rd" cope is showing u know that bitch is done lmao*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *When the "didnt rd" cope is showing u know that bitch is done lmao*


*i will spit on your grave when i am done with you, find me Irl i will show u who is a bitch*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *he called me permarotter while having more than double days on this forum, another braindead motherfucker *


Man is so irrelevant he just jumps into beef threads when not involved jfl.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *i will spit on your grave when i am done with you, find me Irl i will show u who is a bitch*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767596


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Stfu you retard who even mentioned you?


*Lmao i bet u wait for this moment ur whole life to roast me back after i was living rent free in ur pajeet skull i literally eviscerate u couple weeks ago and ur still didnt over with this shit lmao*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> View attachment 767597


Bro didnt even flinch


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro didnt even flinch


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Lmao i bet u wait for this moment ur whole life to roast me back after i was living rent free in ur pajeet skull i literally eviscerate u couple weeks ago and ur still didnt over with this shit lmao*


*no one here knows who you are you fucking errand boy, now go and sell my drugs for me and give me ur money*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *no one here knows who you are you fucking errand boy, now go and sell my drugs for me and give me ur money*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Lmao i bet u wait for this moment ur whole life to roast me back after i was living rent free in ur pajeet skull i literally eviscerate u couple weeks ago and ur still didnt over with this shit lmao*


No dumbass you’re just letters on the screen your own whore mother dosen’t even give a shit about you so would i? Your giga autistic insults are giving me headaches because of how bad they are.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767599


bro this dude really thinks he is funny JFL


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *no one here knows who you are you fucking errand boy, now go and sell my drugs for me and give me ur money*


*I sell heroin to ur crackaddict mother in exchange for anal sex u self abused son of a whore keep coping*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro this dude really thinks he is funny JFL


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

*PRIME AUTISMO THREAD 
FINALLY *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *I sell heroin to ur crackaddict mother in exchange for anal sex u self abused son of a whore keep coping*


*im gonna sell your head to the taliban and jfl at saying ''ur mother'' we were all done with that in 6th grade you fucking child. come with something new and say things u would say IRL*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro this dude really thinks he is funny JFL


Legit 😐


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> No dumbass you’re just letters on the screen your own whore mother dosen’t even give a shit about you so would i? Your giga autistic insults are giving me headaches because of how bad they are.


Weak submissive pajeettier reply as always i wont evem bother with this one bro @Lev Peshkov


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *im gonna sell your head to the taliban and jfl at saying ''ur mother'' we were all done with that in 6th grade you fucking child. come with something new and say things u would say IRL*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Legit 😐


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767603


i do crime and im lebanese what u wanna say?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i do crime and im lebanese what u wanna say?


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Weak submissive pajeettier reply as always i wont evem bother with this one bro @Lev Peshkov


This lvl of autism...... 
Someone tell this unknown that nobody even cares about his opinions.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i do crime and im lebanese what u wanna say?


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Legit 😐


Thats right agree with ur boyfriend while im havong threesome with ur whore moms u fucking low T faggots lmao at these rats


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> This lvl of autism......
> Someone tell this unknown that nobody even cares about his opinions.
> View attachment 767604





lifestyle21873 said:


> *im gonna sell your head to the taliban and jfl at saying ''ur mother'' we were all done with that in 6th grade you fucking child. come with something new and say things u would say IRL*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Thats right agree with ur boyfriend while im havong threesome with ur whore moms u fucking low T faggots lmao at these rats


*you are sucking lev peshkovs mini dick and deep throating it, u joined this beef from nowhere tell me again whose boyfriend is who?*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *you are sucking lev peshkovs mini dick and deep throating it, u joined this beef from nowhere tell me again whose boyfriend is who?*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


>



Maaan really used my clip jfl. @Toodlydood @Shrek2OnDvD Ahahahahhahahahahab


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Maaan really used my clip jfl. @Toodlydood @Shrek2OnDvD Ahahahahhahahahahab


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Maaan really used my clip jfl. @Toodlydood @Shrek2OnDvD Ahahahahhahahahahab


bro hes done i dont even know why he keep barking his honor is non existent


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro hes done i dont even know why he keep barking his honor is non existent


Dude is just spamming the most boring memes at this point.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro hes done i dont even know why he keep barking his honor is non existent


muh none existant honit

cry for me 

i have proven the mog

i have literally destroyed you and your honor


hey i have a gift for you 





__





Amazon.com : rope






www.amazon.com


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lmao 17 pages of shit talking


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Dude is just spamming the most boring memes at this point.


Bro its over im gonna abandon this thread, fuck that carrot head


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


>



xDDDDddDd he said we are dogs what a genial insult.
@lifestyle21873 
How fucking unorginal can you be?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Dude is just spamming the most boring memes at this point.


muh boring memes

sorry i only take peoples points into consideration

plesase get a white person to transalte


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> muh none existant honit
> 
> cry for me
> 
> ...


bro i got some bad news for you when @Username shares who mogs between us


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> xDDDDddDd he said we are dogs what a genial insult.
> @lifestyle21873
> How fucking unorginal can you be?


ye hes saying shit we've heard 30000 tiimes here


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Bro its over im gonna abandon this thread, fuck that carrot head


hahahahahahahha

beaten to submission

fuckn low t cuck tic tac head 

over for you in every way boyo

suck my dick you faggo t

ur mother is suckign my dick as we speak


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> hahahahahahahha
> 
> beaten to submission
> 
> ...


*come up with some new things you mustard*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> ye hes saying shit we've heard 30000 tiimes here


Literally everyone calls eachother that. He think he really did something


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> bro i got some bad news for you when @Username shares who mogs between us


ik i tol dhim to post them on the forum

im not scared because i have nothing to lose

i know i am subhuman

you have everything to lose buddy boyo


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ik i tol dhim to post them on the forum
> 
> im not scared because i have nothing to lose
> 
> ...


*tell me exactly what do i have to lose? getting banned on this forum ? *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *come up with some new things you mustard*


"you mustard "


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> "you mustard "
> 
> View attachment 767617


*keep talking we will see what stacies pick*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *tell me exactly what do i have to lose? getting banned on this forum ? *


no you have to lose being called subhuman on this forum j

the only reason suck ur cock is because u larp as a gangster

completely and utterly over for you


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *keep talking we will see what stacies pick*


idc man

i have 0 things to lose at the end of the day atleast i will still have my friends


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> no you have to lose being called subhuman on this forum j
> 
> the only reason suck ur cock is because u larp as a gangster
> 
> completely and utterly over for you


Jfl your the guy who didn’t even show his full face


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> no you have to lose being called subhuman on this forum j
> 
> the only reason suck ur cock is because u larp as a gangster
> 
> completely and utterly over for you


*never said im gangster

i said i got in jail and u came up with that conclusion*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Jfl your the guy who didn’t even show his full face


i sent them to username

im not posting them here u utter low iq ape as i dont want my face to eb assocaited with an incel forum

considering incels are considered a terroist organisation i think that makes sense


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

*@lifestyle21873 nigga i literally have years of mma i will literally break ur weak 10cm neck with a snap if i wanna
Find me at Fighting Fit Manchester and bring ur boyfriend @TheSavior too i will put ur twink head in his ass like the perfect fit size*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i sent them to username
> 
> im not posting them here u utter low iq ape as i dont want my face to eb assocaited with an incel forum
> 
> considering incels are considered a terroist organisation i think that makes sense


you fucking pussy


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *never said im gangster
> 
> i said i got in jail and u came up with that conclusion*


no nigger

u say u do crinmes

u said ur made for the gangs

u say u want to die in a dirve by

u say u own guns

u say u deal drugs and shit

u are clearly larping hard man


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *@lifestyle21873 nigga i literally have years of mma i will literally break ur weak 10cm neck with a snap if i wanna
> Find me at Fighting Fit Manchester and bring ur boyfriend @TheSavior too i will put ur twink head in his ass like the perfect fit size*
> 
> View attachment 767625




*no mma experience for my glock you suhuman*


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *@lifestyle21873 nigga i literally have years of mma i will literally break ur weak 10cm neck with a snap if i wanna
> Find me at Fighting Fit Manchester and bring ur boyfriend @TheSavior too i will put ur twink head in his ass like the perfect fit size*
> 
> View attachment 767625


jfl maybe he will shut up now 

mirin punches man

high t ogre


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> no nigger
> 
> u say u do crinmes
> 
> ...


*it was a fucking joke you subhuman baboon, how delusional can you be and think everything i say is 100% serious here, just bc i sold drugs doesnt mean im scarface either*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *no mma experience for my glock you suhuman*


keep coping with a glock u stupid cunt


u clearly dont own one

tell me now what does the magasince hold max


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> jfl maybe he will shut up now
> 
> mirin punches man
> 
> high t ogre


*everyone and their mother has guns in US you fucking whore*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *everyone and their mother has guns in US you fucking whore*


not if u came here to russia

you would be a weak wounded baby with its tail betweens its legs


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> keep coping with a glock u stupid cunt
> 
> 
> u clearly dont own one
> ...


i already told you i sent a pic to some users here, if u dont believe that i dont give a shit


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *no mma experience for my glock you suhuman*


*Keep coping u fucking retard u never saw a bullet in ur ehole life u will most prolly shoot urself in the ass with him*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> i already told you i sent a pic to some users here, if u dont believe that i dont give a shit


larp 

u dont even know

so keep coping you utter baboon

i would kill you anywasy barefist yet you have to resort to muh glock

]


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Keep coping u fucking retard u never saw a bullet in ur ehole life u will most prolly shoot urself in the ass with him*


*We will see bro *


Lev Peshkov said:


> not if u came here to russia
> 
> you would be a weak wounded baby with its tail betweens its legs


what does being in russia have to do with me owning guns in US??????=?? I AM NOT FROM RUSSIA YOU FUCKING CARROT


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

@goat2x say goodbye to your mma thread records, this shit is beyond me


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 28, 2020)

U guys are still discussing? This shit has 18 pages now jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *We will see bro *
> 
> what does being in russia have to do with me owning guns in US??????=?? I AM NOT FROM RUSSIA YOU FUCKING CARROT


i sadi coem fight me and thread matter and xefo and bigbbiceps in russia 

you cant bring ur gun its impossible shall we see who the tough ones are then?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> @goat2x say goodbye to your mma thread records, this shit is beyond me


*This baboon is deranged he is saying i dont own guns, then say its not legal in russia I cant tell if he is being serious or larping*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> U guys are still discussing? This shit has 18 pages now jfl


lifestyle is just beefing with me 

i am 80% sure hes being ironic or hes highly aspie


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

Warlow said:


> @goat2x say goodbye to your mma thread records, this shit is beyond me


i legit dont think they even take a break
like nonstop replying


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i legit dont think they even take a break
> like nonstop replying


ye man

im sure hes being ironic

he cant be this aspie


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i sadi coem fight me and thread matter and xefo and bigbbiceps in russia
> 
> you cant bring ur gun its impossible shall we see who the tough ones are then?


*i dont *


Lev Peshkov said:


> lifestyle is just beefing with me
> 
> i am 80% sure hes being ironic or hes highly aspie


*i am being ironic now cuz of your braindead replies, and jfl at your peanut brain thinking every thread ive made here seriously*


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i sadi coem fight me and thread matter and xefo and bigbbiceps in russia
> 
> you cant bring ur gun its impossible shall we see who the tough ones are then?


you really posting from russia?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i legit dont think they even take a break
> like nonstop replying


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ye man
> 
> im sure hes being ironic
> 
> he cant be this aspie


Lmfao you said exactly what I said with other words jesus christ


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Lmfao you said exactly what I said with other words jesus christ


jfl lets just stop this bs this is me for the third time i suggest we stop being so aspie


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> jfl lets just stop this bs this is me for the third time i suggest we stop being so aspie


*shut the fuck up
its like shooting at someone and saying ''bro it was a joke i wanted to test out my gun''*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2020)

oof wowzers 18 pages this thread really blew up lets unpack this


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> jfl lets just stop this bs this is me for the third time i suggest we stop being so aspie


so you admit defeat?

@Warlow @looksmaxxer234 gtfih turning point


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> oof wowzers 18 pages this thread really blew up lets unpack this


based ritalincel


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> so you admit defeat?
> 
> @Warlow @looksmaxxer234 gtfih turning point


no i dont accept defeat jfl

i am just bored of this and offer peace 

not submitting im not a cuck


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> oof wowzers 18 pages this thread really blew up lets unpack this


Hi.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 28, 2020)

*Before I start reading this thread can someone tell me if it's funny first*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> no i dont accept defeat jfl
> 
> i am just bored of this and offer peace
> 
> not submitting im not a cuck


*You are not only a cuck but a carrot and tomtato headed cuck*


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2020)

[ISPOILER][/ISPOILER]


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> so you admit defeat?
> 
> @Warlow @looksmaxxer234 gtfih turning point


*inshallah there shall be peace in the middle east(looksmax)*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *You are not only a cuck but a carrot and tomtato headed cuck*








reminder i can fix my failo


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767657
> 
> 
> reminder i can fix my failo


*You need a face transplant u tomato motherfucker*


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 28, 2020)

s


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *You need a face transplant u tomato motherfucker*


copeius maximus


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> copeius maximus


*my final word in this thread

wait til @Username drops the mog battle, you will sucide so hard when u see the results*


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 28, 2020)

The eternal war


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> oof wowzers 18 pages this thread really blew up lets unpack this


*Fuck off god damn incel piece of shit*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *my final word in this thread
> 
> wait til @Username drops the mog battle, you will sucide so hard when u see the results*




    


inb4 "muh foids are hyena copers bro, lets settle this like real men with my glock"


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Fuck off god damn incel piece of shit*


*Let him be here u fucking ''mma'' cuck *


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> inb4 "muh foids are hyena copers bro, lets settle this like real men with my glock"


*we both know the only thing you mog is black ops cel(and barely)*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *Let him be here u fucking ''mma'' cuck *


her*


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *Let him be here u fucking ''mma'' cuck *


*Keep barking for me faggot ur so fucking low iq brainlet that u dont even know its a meme like u retard*


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Keep barking for me faggot ur so fucking low iq brainlet that u dont even know its a meme like u retard*


*cry for me you motherfucker*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *we both know the only thing you mog is black ops cel(and barely)*


ok

anyone dm to see my pics and tell me if i mog this literall black pill ( get it because hes sand nigger and tic tac head )


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ok
> 
> anyone dm to see my pics and tell me if i mog this literall black pill ( get it because hes sand nigger and tic tac head )


*you will never do it objectively *


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *cry for me you motherfucker*


thats right he did fuck ur mother

i will fuck that punjabi fish market next too


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> thats right he did fuck ur mother
> 
> i will fuck that punjabi fish market next too


*i will spit on ur grave *


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *cry for me you motherfucker*


Bark in bold words for me like a hysterical estrogenic bitch u are


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *you will never do it objectively *


muh objectively

imagien being mogged so hard you call the mog "not being objective "


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ok
> 
> anyone dm to see my pics and tell me if i mog this literall black pill ( get it because hes sand nigger and tic tac head )


U are both in this forum. It is over for all of us even if we were Amnesia tier


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> muh objectively
> 
> imagien being mogged so hard you call the mog "not being objective "


*ask someone that doesnt have a problem with neither of us, and let him rate*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *i will spit on ur grave *



ur mom is spitting on my cock


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 28, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> [ISPOILER][/ISPOILER]


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> U are both in this forum. It is over for all of us even if we were Amnesia tier


*he doesnt mog shit he is a tomtato and carrot hybrid*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *ask someone that doesnt have a problem with neither of us, and let him rate*


@WannaBeA6 

i did 

he says i mog you and its not even close


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur mom is spitting on my cock


*how original never heard that one before*


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *ask someone that doesnt have a problem with neither of us, and let him rate*


PM me ur pics little goatfuckers


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *how original never heard that one before*


ur mom said that she never heard you having sex you fucking virign untermesch watse


i thought u sadi u were done posting here


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ur mom said that she never heard you having sex you fucking virign untermesch watse
> 
> 
> i thought u sadi u were done posting here


20 threads wasted on a vegetable, im outta here gonna go smoke


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> 20 threads wasted on a vegetable, im outta here gonna go smoke


yes yes goyim

leave the argument to go coom and cry estro cuck

im going to bed now its 2am


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> yes yes goyim
> 
> leave the argument to go coom and cry estro cuck
> 
> im going to bed now its 2am


*go to bed u cuck and never wake up do us all favor*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *go to bed u cuck and never wake up do us all favor*


i hope u get shot by a monkey while prenteding you are part of a ghang ded srs


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i hope u get shot by a monkey while prenteding you are part of a ghang ded srs


*never said im in a gang you baboon*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *never said im in a gang you baboon*


ik learn to read mohamded al mohamad bin allah cel


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ik learn to read mohamded al mohamad bin allah cel


muh race


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> muh race








cry


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767683
> 
> 
> cry


@EktoPlasma whats the whole conversation ?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @EktoPlasma whats the whole conversation ?


i mog now go smoke u coping untermesch piece of shit ded srs


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767683
> 
> 
> cry


Show the whole DM


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i mog now go smoke u coping untermesch piece of shit ded srs


@TheSavior he doesnt even send the whole conversation JFL


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @TheSavior he doesnt even send the whole conversation JFL


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767688


im gonna ask him since you are handicapped of doing a simple task


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> im gonna ask him since you are handicapped of doing a simple task


fine ask and cry


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> fine ask and cry





Lev Peshkov said:


> fine ask and cry


go to bed u fucking cuck whore


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

*im gonna go smoke and this was the last thread i let get to 20 pages im done with roasting kids that dont do shit IRL



*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *im gonna go smoke and this was the last thread i let get to 20 pages im done with roasting kids that dont do shit IRL
> View attachment 767694
> *


Good night 

Have a good day I'm not gonna reply now so I am very sorry if u miss me :/


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 28, 2020)

shoutout to my fucking brother @TheSavior


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 28, 2020)

You 2 should compare lays, this is what matters in the end, who has the best lays


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 28, 2020)

Damn bro, didnt read a single word of this 20 pages thread


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

autism


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

692 replies


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 29, 2020)

I cage when I read ur shit posts man


It's funny because u think ur a gangster but ur an un nt niglet subhuman rotting in a incel forum

Keep larping tho it's entertaining
@Britishlooksmaxxer
@xefo69
@Proex
@Original


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

Proex said:


> I cage when I read ur shit posts man
> 
> 
> It's funny because u think ur a gangster but ur an un nt niglet subhuman rotting in a incel forum
> ...


muh gangster


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 29, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 767047


----------



## xefo (Oct 29, 2020)

Proex said:


> I cage when I read ur shit posts man
> 
> 
> It's funny because u think ur a gangster but ur an un nt niglet subhuman rotting in a incel forum
> ...


didnt get a tag for this ngl

also this is me standing next to lifestyle jfl


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> didnt get a tag for this ngl
> 
> also this is me standing next to lifestyle jfl
> 
> View attachment 769086


No height for 9mm


----------



## xefo (Oct 29, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> No height for 9mm


no slays for height


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> no slays for height


*keep coping*


----------



## goat2x (Oct 29, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> *Keep barking for me faggot ur so fucking low iq brainlet that u dont even know its a meme like u retard*


mma mogs anyways
imagine ridiculing a high t sport


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 29, 2020)

why does this have 21 pages.


----------



## xefo (Oct 29, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *keep coping*


Brb stopping coping



Back




Ok guys, I've come to the conclusion being an underdeveloped manlet mogs being tall


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> why does this have 21 pages.


because its a isaac newton IQ best of the best thread


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 29, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> because its a isaac newton IQ best of the best thread


Your a redcel but I've never seen you.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 29, 2020)

goat2x said:


> mma mogs anyways
> imagine ridiculing a high t sport


Damn idk how i let that slip jfl
Prolly he practice naked male wrestling and take protein from soymilk and thinks hes hot shit


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Your a redcel but I've never seen you.


keep coping yovue seen me 100000 times


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 29, 2020)

How did this turn into a 21 page thread?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

N.B.A


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jan 9, 2021)

throwback to this banger


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jan 9, 2021)

15 pages


----------

